# >> BAG RIDERS Deal Of The Month <<



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

*AUGUST IS HERE!* The Bag Riders Deal of the Month has now been updated. 



- CLICK HERE






- CLICK HERE


----------



## iplayonice (Feb 18, 2006)

Bump for Rali's outstanding customer service and the guys at BR... :thumbup:

Let me know if you're able to hook me up on my order


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Always coming out with the best deals.:thumbup:


----------



## Tucked (Jun 12, 2007)

Dimension and weight of the package?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

iplayonice said:


> Bump for Rali's outstanding customer service and the guys at BR... :thumbup:
> 
> Let me know if you're able to hook me up on my order


Thanks man, you're all taken care of!



Tucked said:


> Dimension and weight of the package?


Which are you interested in?


----------



## Tucked (Jun 12, 2007)

Full analog mk2 kit.


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

:thumbup: :thumbup: for Bag Riders. Excellent customer service!


----------



## kdeboer (Feb 6, 2008)

Awesome deal!!

PM'd


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the orders folks :thumbup::thumbup:

I'm getting caught up on my PMing right now.


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

iplayonice said:


> Bump for Rali's outstanding customer service and the guys at BR... :thumbup:


Rali is a cool guy. All cool people come from Lancaster. :thumbup:


----------



## Tucked (Jun 12, 2007)

Just ordered my set up!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

zrace07 said:


> Rali is a cool guy. All cool people come from Lancaster. :thumbup:


You know it! :beer:



Tucked said:


> Just ordered my set up!!!


Thanks for the order man!


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Bump for Great customer serivce and great ppl :thumbup:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

_Dirty_ said:


> Bump for Great customer serivce and great ppl :thumbup:


Word :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

_Dirty_ said:


> Bump for Great customer serivce and great ppl :thumbup:


yup...Will has helped me out sooo much!

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

I ordered my full kit with accuair switchspeed last Sunday? Can I get in on that deal? I'm still waiting on shipment...


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

Just got shipment of yet another customers kit sitting in my living room. I cant get over how freakin awesome these kits are. Just to give people an idea I have 8 installs scheduled for late march to early may... All from bag riders. Order kit, 4-5 DAYS later man in brown shows up. Will is awesome, pricing is spot on, shipping extremely fast, and if you need anything you're taken care of instantly. Do not hesitate with this kit, fantastic product. I just hope I can keep up with everyone calling for them haha. 

Keep it up will, and crew!


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

ericjohnston27 said:


> Just got shipment of yet another customers kit sitting in my living room. I cant get over how freakin awesome these kits are. Just to give people an idea I have 8 installs scheduled for late march to early may... All from bag riders. Order kit, 4-5 DAYS later man in brown shows up. Will is awesome, pricing is spot on, shipping extremely fast, and if you need anything you're taken care of instantly. Do not hesitate with this kit, fantastic product. I just hope I can keep up with everyone calling for them haha.
> 
> Keep it up will, and crew!



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kdeboer (Feb 6, 2008)

This is more like a steal for you MK2/3 guys!! I spoke to an airlift supplier and he couldn't get near BagRider's price, his cost was higher then their price!


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

these deals are killing me i cant decide between XL's or Bagyards  atleast i have until the end of the month to decide


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

what a deal. keep it up guys.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone :beer::beer:



010CarbonSteel said:


> I ordered my full kit with accuair switchspeed last Sunday? Can I get in on that deal? I'm still waiting on shipment...


pm'd


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

ericjohnston27 said:


> Just got shipment of yet another customers kit sitting in my living room. I cant get over how freakin awesome these kits are.


oh hey that's my stuff!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Our AccuAir shipment _should_ be here on Friday. Thanks for being patient folks!


----------



## 010CarbonSteel (Dec 24, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Our AccuAir shipment _should_ be here on Friday. Thanks for being patient folks!


FRIDAY!!! damn yous...lol


----------



## 337oClock (Apr 27, 2008)

pm'd!


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Will, I sent you a PM :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm working on getting back to my PM's right now. I have a mountain so bear with me! 

:beer::beer:


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I'm working on getting back to my PM's right now. I have a mountain so bear with me!
> 
> :beer::beer:


 sorry to add more to on top of your mountain but sent you an email yesterday


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm on it


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I'm on it


 Will's and his team's customer service is top notch! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

albfelix said:


> Will's and his team's customer service is top notch! :thumbup:


 Thanks Felix :beer: 

The new April deals are almost here! Get on it if you need an *AccuAir SwitchSpeed* setup or an *Air Lift Mk2/Mk3* setup :thumbup:


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

just ordered my kit :thumbup: thanks for the help Will :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Gald I could help


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

BTW, Mobile web site is awesome. 
Very easy to navigate and order. 
Love it :thumbup:


----------



## Tucked (Jun 12, 2007)

OffLineR said:


> BTW, Mobile web site is awesome.
> Very easy to navigate and order.
> Love it :thumbup:


 

Agree'd 

Many hours spend on your site during boring professors and classes.


----------



## dano17 (Aug 24, 2008)

I got my kit ordered last night, can't wait to get it!!!!  Thanks Will and the rest of BG co. that helped me out. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

There's just a couple of days left, so make sure you get your orders in before it's too late! :thumbup:


----------



## Tucked (Jun 12, 2007)

I see mine was partially shipped 

Stoked.

Props to Will and Rali for putting up with me every time I change my mind :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*April's deal of the month is about to drop! Get your $$ ready *



Tucked said:


> I see mine was partially shipped
> 
> Stoked.
> 
> Props to Will and Rali for putting up with me every time I change my mind :beer:


Not a problem dude! :beer:


----------



## 337oClock (Apr 27, 2008)

Calling today!


----------



## 337oClock (Apr 27, 2008)

Order is placed!! Thanks for all help Will, Rali, and Eric! 

Can't wait for it all to arrive!


----------



## WhiteJett (Nov 11, 2002)

Placed my order today as well! Thanx Will for answering all my questions.:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the orders folks! Keep them coming, midnight is quickly approaching.


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

Will is the man :thumbup: got my struts last week and tons of fittings between the last 2 weeks haha


----------



## quagmeyer (Feb 7, 2008)

Can we see April's special since it is pretty much officially the 1st?I am about to purchase a mkIV setup and was wondering if the April special had to do with mkIV's by chance?


----------



## saosin (Jan 20, 2005)

props to Will & Rali for conducting proper customer service.:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Minor_Threat said:


> Will is the man :thumbup: got my struts last week and tons of fittings between the last 2 weeks haha


Glad to hear everything showed up!



quagmeyer said:


> Can we see April's special since it is pretty much officially the 1st?I am about to purchase a mkIV setup and was wondering if the April special had to do with mkIV's by chance?


The new deals are up! Check the original post out for the discount codes.

*Be sure to check out our members area for more deals!*



saosin said:


> props to Will & Rali for conducting proper customer service.:beer:


Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

We just received another boatload of MKV Air Lift products today. Thanks for the orders guys!


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We just received another boatload of MKV Air Lift products today. Thanks for the orders guys!


Rali any updates on the bagyard shippment?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

albfelix said:


> Rali any updates on the bagyard shippment?


Nothing as of yet. BagYard is still in the process of producing them. Just remember there are only four guys making all of the BagYard kits so it takes a little while longer. 

We have been in constant contact with them pretty much every day recently and I will be sure to let you know as soon as our kits are finished.

We are expecting another update tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

Just noticed this on the MK3 Jetta Air Lift fronts' product page 



> (These will not work with a sway bar)


under Kit includes section, whats up with that?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Zorba2.0 said:


> Just noticed this on the MK3 Jetta Air Lift fronts' product page
> 
> under Kit includes section, whats up with that?


Sorry I guess that note some how made it over from the MK4 MK5 product descriptions. We already changed it. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

cool, no problem. I was just really confused for a minute


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Just a couple more weeks! Make sure you get those orders in before May 1st!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

......mmmmmmmmmmm deals :beer::beer:


----------



## 337oClock (Apr 27, 2008)

these guys are :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

better pictures to come... once this white bullsheet leaves...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Looking good Brad! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

4 Days left!! Make sure you get your orders in by the 30th! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Word on the street is that a new deal of the month is about to drop..


----------



## mikelavine (Dec 12, 2009)

so would someone planning on buying a manual setup for a mkiv be smarter to order tomarrow or want till the 1st.. hint hint..


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

May = birthday month = hopefully a sweet deal on Accuair e-level system hint hint eace:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

mikelavine said:


> so would someone planning on buying a manual setup for a mkiv be smarter to order tomarrow or want till the 1st.. hint hint..


You should order tonight! The sale on manual setups is about to end!!! 




christanand said:


> May = birthday month = hopefully a sweet deal on Accuair e-level system hint hint eace:


opcorn:


----------



## mikelavine (Dec 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> You should order tonight! The sale on manual setups is about to end!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I beat you to it. Now hurry up and send it to me!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

mikelavine said:


> I beat you to it. Now hurry up and send it to me!


:laugh: Thanks for the order!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

The new deals are live!! Check page 1!


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Haha yes the little extra deal that I have been waiting for:thumbup: I will be calling tomorrow to see if you have the Viair dual needle black 160psi gauges in house instead of the website. Also if I can run this kit http://www.bagriders.com/modlab/products/ANALOG-MANAGEMENT-PACKAGE.html with a 3 gallon and if it comes with all the fittings for the 3 gallon?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Sure thing, you can easily swap the standard EasyStreet gauges out for Viairs. If you want to run a three gallon tank we will adjust the fittings as needed, no charge.

First select 'no' for the components you want to opt out of:










Then you can add two dual black needle Viair gauges: 



Pick a tank:



Let us know if you have any questions. :beer:


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks thats what I was hoping to hear, you guys sure know how to run a business right:thumbup: However, on the website it says that you don't have any viair black dual needles in stock. Is there any estimated date on arrival for them?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

midwest dubin said:


> Thanks thats what I was hoping to hear, you guys sure know how to run a business right:thumbup: However, on the website it says that you don't have any viair black dual needles in stock. Is there any estimated date on arrival for them?


Those gauges will ship out within 48 hours


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

Any new word on the bagyards???


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

1lojet1281 said:


> Any new word on the bagyards???


Not yet..


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

put in an order for leader lines :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Zorba2.0 said:


> put in an order for leader lines :thumbup:


Thanks!


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

I just ordered my new kit. I can't to get these XL's on. Mad thanks to Will for the excellent and friendly service. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

No problem dude, I'm glad to help out. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

Will and his team's customer service A+


----------



## melancholygypsy (Sep 3, 2010)

^ x1000


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------



## zrobb3 (Oct 17, 2007)

is this going on till the end of the month?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

zrobb3 said:


> is this going on till the end of the month?


You better believe it


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

^^^ and _then_ can we get a deal on the accu-air e-level systems? need to know what to do, decisions, decisions


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

My kit was delivered to my friends house today Mad props to JDMDON for being a legit friend and doing the install for me while im awaiting the move back to the states. Once again big thanks to Will and the guys at Bag Riders!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

christanand said:


> ^^^ and _then_ can we get a deal on the accu-air e-level systems? need to know what to do, decisions, decisions







shortkyle said:


> My kit was delivered to my friends house today Mad props to JDMDON for being a legit friend and doing the install for me while im awaiting the move back to the states. Once again big thanks to Will and the guys at Bag Riders!!


Get back safe!


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Get back safe!



I've lasted this long, the next 43 days shouldn't be a problem. :beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Two weeks left opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

photobump...


----------



## shortkyle (Jan 21, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> photobump...


I'm not too into Z's, but that thing looks super legit. Any more pictures?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

shortkyle said:


> I'm not too into Z's, but that thing looks super legit. Any more pictures?


I guesss we can do one more..


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Very interested in getting a set up for my a3. Currently running koni co on my ride. I would like to have a digital e-lvl with my kit. Any discounts ? What is a good set up? I have never done bag.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

mkim said:


> Very interested in getting a set up for my a3. Currently running koni co on my ride. I would like to have a digital e-lvl with my kit. Any discounts ? What is a good set up? I have never done bag.


pm'd


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

This deal is ending soon!!


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

Clean PG said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: for Bag Riders. Excellent customer service!


agreed, Will always answers my questions :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Today's the last day to get $300 off all full kits with analog management! Check out the new deal of the month tomorrow!


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

!!! Seems like a great deal! Get your orders in!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Ultimatetaba said:


> !!! Seems like a great deal! Get your orders in!


For real, it's a steal.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

And the new deal for June is up! :beer::beer:


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

christanand said:


> ^^^ and _then_ can we get a deal on the accu-air e-level systems? need to know what to do, decisions, decisions





[email protected] said:


>





[email protected] said:


> And the new deal for June is up! :beer::beer:


honestly guys, like really and trully did you just make the june deal what i think i saw?!!! of course this happens after i already purchased the e-level system


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

christanand said:


> honestly guys, like really and trully did you just make the june deal what i think i saw?!!! of course this happens after i already purchased the e-level system


 Hey I never said we weren't going to have a deal on the eLevel. We only announce deals once a month but I _did _give you a little


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Hey I never said we weren't going to have a deal on the eLevel. We only announce deals once a month but I _did _give you a little


 don't take my post the wrong way...saw a good deal on the management and had to jump on it...i just got a little anxious as well, considering i bought the kit and havent been able to even start the build


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

subscribed :thumbup: 

I want air ride but cant decide what is the right kit for me.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

christanand said:


> don't take my post the wrong way...saw a good deal on the management and had to jump on it...i just got a little anxious as well, considering i bought the kit and havent been able to even start the build


 Haha it's alright, if you have any questions once you start the install shoot me an email or give us a call!


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Haha it's alright, if you have any questions once you start the install shoot me an email or give us a call!


 Rali, thanks for the :laugh: about the e-level sale...actually, back home where i reside in toronto, there is a guy who knows a little about air ride by the name of Kevin (aka [email protected]) who has a shop max 10 mins from the house... 

I'll definitely hit you guys up just because once i get rolling


----------



## MK4Jetta (Mar 16, 2003)

i read that XL's in the rear rub bad? So Im curious as to how getting the re5's for the rear instead would work out... I just worry about bags and rubbing issues- then read that and confirmed my fear so im not sure how to go about buying the kit and avoid that issue with the rear fitment. Heard "d-cups" help but i know nothing about them also:banghead::screwy:


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

^ bagyards


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

christanand said:


> Rali, thanks for the :laugh: about the e-level sale...actually, back home where i reside in toronto, there is a guy who knows a little about air ride by the name of Kevin (aka [email protected]) who has a shop max 10 mins from the house...
> 
> I'll definitely hit you guys up just because once i get rolling


 Awesome :thumbup: 



MK4Jetta said:


> i read that XL's in the rear rub bad? So Im curious as to how getting the re5's for the rear instead would work out... I just worry about bags and rubbing issues- then read that and confirmed my fear so im not sure how to go about buying the kit and avoid that issue with the rear fitment. Heard "d-cups" help but i know nothing about them also:banghead::screwy:


 Some of our customers have had rubbing problems in the rear with the XL kit and others haven't. It's tough to say if you will run into clearance issues or not so we recommend going with the Air Lift Performance Series rears. They don't have any clearance issues and you don't even have to cut off the rear nipples. The D-Cups with RE-5's are definitely another way to go which won't have any rubbing issues but it all comes down to preference. Let me know if there is anything else you need cleared up!


----------



## MK4Jetta (Mar 16, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Awesome :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of our customers have had rubbing problems in the rear with the XL kit and others haven't. It's tough to say if you will run into clearance issues or not so we recommend going with the Air Lift Performance Series rears. They don't have any clearance issues and you don't even have to cut off the rear nipples. The D-Cups with RE-5's are definitely another way to go which won't have any rubbing issues but it all comes down to preference. Let me know if there is anything else you need cleared up!


 1. do the performance series rears not go as low? 2. i'd be at peace of mind driving up for an install by you guys! yet a drive from NC to VT would be insane...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

MK4Jetta said:


> 1. do the performance series rears not go as low? 2. i'd be at peace of mind driving up for an install by you guys! yet a drive from NC to VT would be insane...


 The performance series don't go as low as the XL's but they still go pretty low. Unfortunately we aren't doing installs anymore.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*$200 Off full kits with AccuAir E-Level System!*


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Don't forget to check our MEMBERS AREA for a bunch of other great deals :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

^^^^ sweet


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

I just want some fuggin sunglasses, how much and where do I sign?


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)




----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


cool, hope my boxes have one.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

UghRice said:


> I just want some fuggin sunglasses, how much and where do I sign?


PM'ed 



01 said:


> cool, hope my boxes have one.


Jason, your order was shipped before we setup the promotion, if you don't get any you can shoot me an email and I'll hook you up :beer::beer:


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Jason, your order was shipped before we setup the promotion, if you don't get any you can shoot me an email and I'll hook you up :beer::beer:


oh thanks sweetie.. :heart:


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

BR :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

We've got your back guys


----------



## DJ_Euphoria (Aug 16, 2010)

i love those sunglasses. i still rock them all the time. sometimes i prefer them over my ray bans.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

DJ_Euphoria said:


> i love those sunglasses. i still rock them all the time. sometimes i prefer them over my ray bans.


Whoa, now that's what we like to hear! I mean, they're almost as nice as Ray Bans, almost


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


damn! I guess I need to order another kit to get these


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Awesome :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of our customers have had rubbing problems in the rear with the XL kit and others haven't. It's tough to say if you will run into clearance issues or not so we recommend going with the Air Lift Performance Series rears. They don't have any clearance issues and you don't even have to cut off the rear nipples. The D-Cups with RE-5's are definitely another way to go which won't have any rubbing issues but it all comes down to preference. Let me know if there is anything else you need cleared up!



How about running the bagyards on the rear, that should eliminate any rubbing issues? Secondly, whats the wait on the rear bagyard bags for a mk6?

And is it an option to put the RE-5's (when buying the full kit) on your website? just didnt see it. thanks!


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

Noob question...If a kit comes with a 400c or 380c compressor and you want to add another down the road do you have to add the same size or can you have like a 380 and a 444c?

thanks:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

98DUB said:


> How about running the bagyards on the rear, that should eliminate any rubbing issues? Secondly, whats the wait on the rear bagyard bags for a mk6?
> 
> And is it an option to put the RE-5's (when buying the full kit) on your website? just didnt see it. thanks!


You're right, you wont run into any rubbing issues with the BagYard rears. As for our BagYard order, we heard from them yesterday and we are supposed to receive tracking on our pallet today 



will6540 said:


> Noob question...If a kit comes with a 400c or 380c compressor and you want to add another down the road do you have to add the same size or can you have like a 380 and a 444c?
> 
> thanks:thumbup:


If you wanted to add another compressor, you can definitely run different sizes but the closer the duty cycle and max working pressure, the better. You should be fine with a 380 and a 444 because their values are pretty similar.


----------



## Bora*B*tch (Apr 14, 2009)

bump :thumbup:


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

quick question. If im running a dual 444c set up, what would be the proper size fuse to run with this?


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

DUB0RA said:


> quick question. If im running a dual 444c set up, what would be the proper size fuse to run with this?


they each pull 38amps .. so you would want at minimum an 80, if not a 100.


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Just a little bit of time left to get $200 off full kits with Touch Pad eLevel and to receive free shades with every order for the month of June!


----------



## SporkLift (Jun 16, 2010)

I didn't see it in your site, but does BR sell RE 5s


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

SporkLift said:


> I didn't see it in your site, but does BR sell RE 5s


universal bags

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

SporkLift said:


> I didn't see it in your site, but does BR sell RE 5s


We do but Slam Specialties has been having problems keeping up with the demand so we haven't had them in some time. We're supposed to get a shipment in the next few days though.


----------



## SporkLift (Jun 16, 2010)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> universal bags
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:


Idk but your link says not found


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

SporkLift said:


> Idk but your link says not found


bagriders website is down atm.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

The site is back up!

Please resend any emails if they were bounced back to you :beer::beer:


----------



## SporkLift (Jun 16, 2010)

Now I'm debating if I should jump on this deal or wait for summer sale on the 1st...


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

I hope their is a sale for analog management at wf because I'm in desperate need of some low. My girlfriend is buying me rear bags then and then ill be purchasing XL by the end of the month


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

SporkLift said:


> Now I'm debating if I should jump on this deal or wait for summer sale on the 1st...


If you want an AccuAir e-Level you should jump on it. If you want any other system, you might want to hold out for next month 



wagner17 said:


> I hope their is a sale for analog management at wf because I'm in desperate need of some low. My girlfriend is buying me rear bags then and then ill be purchasing XL by the end of the month


Be ready for some sweet deals


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

opcorn:

:laugh:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Be ready for some sweet deals


im ready kind of........but the pockets are hurttttttting from these past couple weeks.....buying new wheels and doing air was a very poor decision lol


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> im ready kind of........but the pockets are hurttttttting from these past couple weeks.....buying new wheels and doing air was a very poor decision lol


 but you sold your old wheels which offset the cost of the new ones. just sell the coils. :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

whitepepper said:


> but you sold your old wheels which offset the cost of the new ones. just sell the coils. :wave:


Yes, then buy more air related things


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

whitepepper said:


> but you sold your old wheels which offset the cost of the new ones. just sell the coils. :wave:


new wheels were more then what i sold them for....needed new adapter, and still need tires lol.....no complaining....just anxious


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

I wish I didn't just buy a car... but I love my 20th


----------



## SporkLift (Jun 16, 2010)

ordered mine, thanks Rali for all the help. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Keep the orders coming


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Keep the orders coming


well tommorow (im guessing since its the end of june) lol


----------



## MK4Jetta (Mar 16, 2003)

will you guys honor a military discount on top of your monthly sales? not to sound like a penny pincher but not going to hurt to ask:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

MK4Jetta said:


> will you guys honor a military discount on top of your monthly sales? not to sound like a penny pincher but not going to hurt to ask:beer:


PM'd


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

It's July!


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

cant wait untill wf:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> It's July!


see you in 2 weeks sir!:thumbup:


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> It's July!


Yes, so spill the beans already! I was planning to wait a bit to start buying for my air build but I might strike if the right parts go on sale.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

ShadowWabbit said:


> Yes, so spill the beans already! I was planning to wait a bit to start buying for my air build but I might strike if the right parts go on sale.


free shipping is the deal of the month.:thumbup:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> free shipping is the deal of the month.:thumbup:


plus 10% for members (starting the 16th), no?


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

thanks guys. yea i noticed the WF sale thread right after i posted


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

98DUB said:


> plus 10% for members (starting the 16th), no?


Yes sir!


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Yes sir!


Awesome i missed that!


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

this means you and i will have managment:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> PM'd


Wait, do you guys offer military discount? I ordered a bunch of stuff from you guys, but I don't think I even bothered to ask


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

its too late now matt


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> Wait, do you guys offer military discount? I ordered a bunch of stuff from you guys, but I don't think I even bothered to ask


No we usually don't. Check your PM tho.



erevlydeux said:


> Disappointed that I missed the $200 off full kit deal. Was saving up funds and just hit enough money to get it and now the coupon code is expired. More saving.  Still good customer service regardless, though.


Check your PM :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

For those of you who missed the original post.. I'll re post it here so you can get the low down.


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey Will, what kind of stuff will you guys have on hand at waterfest?


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

Good stuff :thumbup:: thumbup:

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Zorba2.0 said:


> Hey Will, what kind of stuff will you guys have on hand at waterfest?


 We are bringing a ton of parts, if you have any specific requests we shoot me a PM and we can set something aside for you.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We are bringing a ton of parts, if you have any specific requests we shoot me a PM and we can set something aside for you.


  

thanks again! see you in 6 days man!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the order Zimmy


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the order Zimmy


 WHICH ONE!?:laugh::banghead: 


you've been extremely helpful though! nothing but great customer service.....couldn't have asked for better.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

No problem Mike! We're here for all of your air ride needs. :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

New shirts will be on sale at Waterfest and online after the show!


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> New shirts will be on sale at Waterfest and online after the show!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

Those shirts are hot :beer:


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

I'll be buying that Scirocco shirt tomorrow! And I'll be ordering my first setup around the 18th. Noob status ftw


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Get 10% off all orders!! Coupon code: *XLT715*

:beer:



ShadowWabbit said:


> I'll be buying that Scirocco shirt tomorrow! And I'll be ordering my first setup around the 18th. Noob status ftw


Nice dude! Give us a call if you have any questions. :thumbup:


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Get 10% off all orders!! Coupon code: *XLT715*
> 
> :beer:
> 
> ...


used it to order air line:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Shirts are now live on our site! *CLICK HERE*

Big thanks to Andrew @ STANCE DESIGN for the art work!



will6540 said:


> used it to order air line:thumbup:


Thanks for the order :beer:


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Get 10% off all orders!! Coupon code: *XLT715*


Couldn't pass up this deal. I think I'll be the first and only MKV with air ride, maybe even the first VW! Oh man, ima so cool n get all the womenz now  lulz


----------



## 1.8freee (Nov 12, 2010)

bit the bullet and ordered the XLs lol! got tired of sitting soo high on the Regular airlift fronts haha!


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

alright guys, order placed for some misc items...can't wait

ORDER #1032 eace:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

1.8freee said:


> bit the bullet and ordered the XLs lol! got tired of sitting soo high on the Regular airlift fronts haha!


You won't regret the switch!



christanand said:


> alright guys, order placed for some misc items...can't wait
> 
> ORDER #1032 eace:


It's going out today. Thanks for the order!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

The Waterfest deal is officially over but you can still get free shipping on all orders placed before the end of the month! (Continental US only)


----------



## nickVR (Oct 24, 2010)

any deals at Wolfsgart this weekend?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes, we are doing a Wolfsgart special. Visit our booth for details :thumbup:


----------



## mikesvw2.0 (Aug 27, 2009)

Any good deals coming up on the switchspeed kit for the mk4 jetta? Looking to buy soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

I guess you'll have to wait until August 1st to find out


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I guess you'll have to wait until August 1st to find out


You better have that game for a free shirt at Wolfsgart. I've been practicing, I'm so good at playing with balls now.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

:looks at UPS app:  bagriders order arivies today!

 hurry up u short shorts wearing mutha faka!


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

*RE: order #1032*



[email protected] said:


> It's going out today. Thanks for the order!


order delivered and signed for!!! can't wait until the weekend to open it up...thanks guys eace:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

christanand said:


> *RE: order #1032*
> 
> order delivered and signed for!!! can't wait until the weekend to open it up...thanks guys eace:


Great! Post up some pics once the car's done!


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Great! Post up some pics once the car's done!


Rali, this air build is definitely 'kicking my @$$' as one of the locals said...it's a mixture of things: me and limited time to work on the car, not having the right tools either misplaced on lack of something, but biggest reason is i am one of those that loves to change my mind half way through when i come up with a 'better' idea of how i want everything to be...

i'll put up my 'build' thread in a bit of my temp setup that i'm working on, or should i say what's working on me...

thanks again for the communication and excellent customer service with the shipment

eace:


----------



## Anagonda (Feb 22, 2004)

Thanks for the fast shipping etc. My packages are heading to Houston at the moment, then it will take few months to get them to Finland. And I'm already excited, can't wait to get on air. My passats bottom is starting to "peel off", as I'm on coils and under 1/2" of ground clearance... Okay, I like sparks, but how long will the floor hold? :laugh:


----------



## createddeleted (Sep 24, 2008)

mikesvw2.0 said:


> Any good deals coming up on the switchspeed kit for the mk4 jetta? Looking to buy soon.





[email protected] said:


> I guess you'll have to wait until August 1st to find out




If this _may_ be true I _may_ be doing some upgrading.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

The new deal of the month is almost here!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

The August deal of the month is up! Don't forget to check our Members Area for more great deals! :beer:


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

christanand said:


> *RE: order #1032*
> 
> 
> 
> order delivered and signed for!!! can't wait until the weekend to open it up...thanks guys eace:





[email protected] said:


> Great! Post up some pics once the car's done!


Bag Riders...picked up the package this weekend with an issue...sent email...hopefully we can get this sorted out so i can get back on my 'high' about getting this install done


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

christanand said:


> Bag Riders...picked up the package this weekend with an issue...sent email...hopefully we can get this sorted out so i can get back on my 'high' about getting this install done


Check your email in a few. It turned out to be a supplier error but don't worry we'll make it right for you. Sorry for the inconvenience :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Who wants to save $200 on a full kit with SwitchSpeed Management?*

See the original post!


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Check your email in a few. It turned out to be a supplier error but don't worry we'll make it right for you. Sorry for the inconvenience :beer:


will, just got in from work and replied to the email...thanks for the amazing customer service btw...not sure why other companies in general couldnt be like BR, AAC in terms of customer service :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

christanand said:


> will, just got in from work and replied to the email...thanks for the amazing customer service btw...not sure why other companies in general couldnt be like BR, AAC in terms of customer service :thumbup::thumbup:


:beer::beer:

The SwitchSpeed sale continues! Call us if you have any questions.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

Placed an order Tuesday shipping says it will be here friday placing another order in a week thanks guys you guys are awesome. Will or rali I need to take to either one of you about some things thanks guys


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks Steven :thumbup:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

Will have a few questions for you ill pm you tonight


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

i hate I missed the Air Zenith $60 off. Does it come with all the wiring needed to hook it up? Will there be another sale on them anytime soon?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

will6540 said:


> i hate I missed the Air Zenith $60 off. Does it come with all the wiring needed to hook it up? Will there be another sale on them anytime soon?


That deal is still going on in the members area!  and it does indeed come with all of the necessary wiring


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## will6540 (Nov 15, 2009)

PM'd


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Responded. 


When we say these SwitchSpeed systems are in stock, ready to ship, we're serious: 










Most orders are shipped immediately. :thumbup:


----------



## UghRice (Sep 8, 2010)

^Dream job. Living the life, Will?


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Accuair is serious stuff. Can't wait to try mine out. after this vacation ends I should have it ready to roll. I tell everyone the accuair controller is the iPhone 5


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

UghRice said:


> ^Dream job. Living the life, Will?


 Hell yeah Shawn  



ShadowWabbit said:


> Accuair is serious stuff. Can't wait to try mine out. after this vacation ends I should have it ready to roll. I tell everyone the accuair controller is the iPhone 5


 AccuAir is the bomb Bruno, you're gonna love it :beer::beer: 


This sale is coming to an end very soon!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Time's running out for this months deal


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

Thinking about upgrading my manual to e-level w/ VU4 manifold. 

Possible deals for September?


----------



## euroREADY (Jun 6, 2006)

No deal for September?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

..


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:beer::beer:


----------



## Clark Griswald (Aug 15, 2005)

Deals or not I plan on getting a kit sometime between December or February.


----------



## -__- (Dec 6, 2010)

Clark Griswald said:


> Deals or not I plan on getting a kit sometime between December or February.


Same here. I'll be looking forward to heading up north for a personal purchase this winter if all goes as planned :beer:


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

ordered something :wave:


----------



## bernsoh (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Will,

just resend an email that was sent to u last month...for your advice on ordering. i guess u pretty busy.

cheers....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Clark Griswald said:


> Deals or not I plan on getting a kit sometime between December or February.





-__- said:


> Same here. I'll be looking forward to heading up north for a personal purchase this winter if all goes as planned :beer:


:beer::beer:



mkim said:


> ordered something :wave:


:wave:



bernsoh said:


> Hi Will,
> 
> just resend an email that was sent to u last month...for your advice on ordering. i guess u pretty busy.
> 
> cheers....


Sorry about that. PM'ed


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

These are flying off the shelves!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

bump


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

Just want to thank everyone for that fast as HELL shipping. :thumbup:

Couldn't be happier, can't wait to have it all installed 

BTW, you guys should give lessons in packaging. That **** was unbelievably secure haha.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm glad everything arrived so quickly.

Kevin's is a master of handling packages :laugh: I'll be sure to let him know that his work doesn't go unnoticed.


----------



## dubturbo15 (Sep 8, 2006)

prospal said:


> Just want to thank everyone for that fast as HELL shipping. :thumbup:
> 
> Couldn't be happier, can't wait to have it all installed
> 
> BTW, you guys should give lessons in packaging. That **** was unbelievably secure haha.


:beer: Waiting on my first shipment of things.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Damn, October came quick


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Yeah it did! It caught us a little of guard with the H2Oi rush. I'm activating our October deal of the month right now.


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

Please please please let it be a sale on the autopilot controller.... I swear I would order it RIGHT NOW! :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*New Deal Of The Month is Up!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

PatrickVas said:


> Please please please let it be a sale on the autopilot controller.... I swear I would order it RIGHT NOW! :laugh:


Shoot us an email, we can hook you up with an AutoPilot v2


----------



## PatrickVas (Aug 23, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Shoot us an email, we can hook you up with an AutoPilot v2


Just did :thumbup:


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Shoot us an email, we can hook you up with an AutoPilot v2


V2 huh


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

sayy whaaattttt:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

AutoPilots v2s are about 14 days out


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

buy kits and I will install in NJ


----------



## dubturbo15 (Sep 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> *New Deal Of The Month is Up!*


 Ugh should have waited three days :banghead:


----------



## dubturbo15 (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Shoot us an email, we can hook you up with an AutoPilot v2


 BLAH, I JUST ordered the Autopilot like last week or so


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

Thank you Rali/Will for the amazing customer service with the switchspeed upgrade :heart:. I really appreciate what you did, and my wallet will forever be indebted to you. :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

No problem Nick


----------



## DCDomino (Aug 22, 2011)

sweet!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

sent email to you will! can you check and quote me? ty!


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

Will sent you a PM about my switchbox :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sliceoflife (Mar 9, 2011)

just wanted everyone to know these guys have A+ service..answered all my questions fast shipping i got my whole kit in 3days. everyone at bagriders are great ppl. just wanted to say thanks guys and ill get pictures up of the .:R soon :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

wagner17 said:


> Will sent you a PM about my switchbox :thumbup::thumbup:


PM'd




mkim said:


> sent email to you will! can you check and quote me? ty!


 email'd




sliceoflife said:


> just wanted everyone to know these guys have A+ service..answered all my questions fast shipping i got my whole kit in 3days. everyone at bagriders are great ppl. just wanted to say thanks guys and ill get pictures up of the .:R soon :beer:


I'm glad you're happy with our service. I'm looking forward to seeing pics of your setup :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Bearvr6 (Feb 19, 2008)

*I Kill Honda's For Fun!!*

Im still waiting for the rear strut airbags for the B5.5 passat all wheel drive from Airlift . If available please let me know and a price :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

The 4MO rear struts from Air Lift are in pre-development at the moment. At this point it's tough to say when they might be released but it may be a year or longer.

Until then, BagYard is your only option:


----------



## dubturbo15 (Sep 8, 2006)

:thumbup: :beer: thanks for the help Will!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Any time :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Any requests for our next deal of the month?


----------



## BigMeecH (Sep 3, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Any requests for our next deal of the month?


Vu4+avs7 full mk5 analog kit


----------



## phatboy70 (Feb 5, 2010)

*Next deal of the month request!!!!*

The B5.5 Passat full kit!!!! give me a deal!!!! I'm ready to order and do the have the rear strut bag set up for the fwd? If so how much?


----------



## Sobayb6 (Sep 10, 2011)

the b6 kits


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Any requests for our next deal of the month?


do they have to be platform specific? how about a discount on full kits! or if you have to choose a platform, MKV  i'm looking at picking up a setup in the next few weeks and there's some good deals floating out there


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

BigMeecH said:


> Vu4+avs7 full mk5 analog kit


We will be doing a sale on Analog kits with VU4 manifolds soon!




phatboy70 said:


> The B5.5 Passat full kit!!!! give me a deal!!!! I'm ready to order and do the have the rear strut bag set up for the fwd? If so how much?


We are sold out of BagYard bolt-on B5 Passat FWD rear kits, but we do have the DIY D-Cup rear kits in stock. 




Sobayb6 said:


> the b6 kits


B6 Passats or B6 A4/S4?




babydubz said:


> do they have to be platform specific? how about a discount on full kits! or if you have to choose a platform, MKV  i'm looking at picking up a setup in the next few weeks and there's some good deals floating out there


MkV, yeah we could make that happen :thumbup:


Any other deal suggestions? The most requested deal will be discounted next month so chime in.


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

Awesome buncha guys, when I had a problem with shipping, they fixed it pronto...also got me all the little stuff i needed asap :thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks Bork!


----------



## dubturbo15 (Sep 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Any requests for our next deal of the month?


Airlift struts!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

dubturbo15 said:


> Airlift struts!


The deal will indeed be on Air Lift struts. But which ones


----------



## dubturbo15 (Sep 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> The deal will indeed be on Air Lift struts. But which ones


Mkvi xl slam


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

dubturbo15 said:


> Mkvi xl slam


I think that's doable. Just a few days left on this Mk2 / Mk3 deal :beer:


----------



## dubturbo15 (Sep 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I think that's doable. Just a few days left on this Mk2 / Mk3 deal :beer:


:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sobayb6 (Sep 10, 2011)

a4/s4 b6 kits


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

dubturbo15 said:


> Mkvi xl slam


mkvi and mkv are interchangeable, so :thumbup:


----------



## dubturbo15 (Sep 8, 2006)

babydubz said:


> mkvi and mkv are interchangeable, so :thumbup:


:thumbup:

Any birthday perks too? Mine is next Friday, Nov. 4th


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Sobayb6 said:


> a4/s4 b6 kits



You might have to hold out a little longer..




babydubz said:


> mkvi and mkv are interchangeable, so :thumbup:


:thumbup:




dubturbo15 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Any birthday perks too? Mine is next Friday, Nov. 4th


By then it our November deal will be in full effect, so your're in luck.


----------



## dubturbo15 (Sep 8, 2006)

Come on November!


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Want to ditch my dual 380cc for something more faster and less noisy. What is a good choice? I want to stay dual.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

dubturbo15 said:


> Come on November!


Soon 





mkim said:


> Want to ditch my dual 380cc for something more faster and less noisy. What is a good choice? I want to stay dual.


The biggest factor in making your compressors quieter is how they're mounted. The 380c is one of the quietest Viair compressors available. I try to avoid mounting them directly to any metal. Mounting them to carpeted MDF can help reduce the transmission of vibrations. 

If you want more speed without adding a lot of noise, the 444c or 480c dual packs are the way to go.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## SinlessVillainy (Apr 25, 2011)

:banghead:


----------



## BigMeecH (Sep 3, 2010)

Damnnnnn why can't u have this deal in February when I'll actually be ordering my stuff


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

Yesssssssssss!!!!!!


----------



## dubturbo15 (Sep 8, 2006)

Early morning and was a long night at work so decided I should by XL struts to help me get to sleep.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

dubturbo15 said:


> Early morning and was a long night at work so decided I should by XL struts to help me get to sleep.


Great choice! I'm sure you got a full nights rest :beer:


----------



## dubturbo15 (Sep 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Great choice! I'm sure you got a full nights rest :beer:


:laugh: Rested and refreshed.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm glad to hear that :thumbup:


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We will be doing a sale on Analog kits with VU4 manifolds soon!


Something like this or just an Accuair sale in general 

I know you already have great prices on Accuair products, just seeing what may come up for a percentage off sale


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

phil123 said:


> Something like this or just an Accuair sale in general
> 
> I know you already have great prices on Accuair products, just seeing what may come up for a percentage off sale


Perhaps we can make that happen next month :beer:


----------



## dubturbo15 (Sep 8, 2006)

My Nov. deal of the month showed up yesterday. Thanks guy and gals @ Bagriders :thumbup:

Come on spring for this install. Just need a deal on switchspeed management now.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

dubturbo15 said:


> My Nov. deal of the month showed up yesterday. Thanks guy and gals @ Bagriders :thumbup:
> 
> Come on spring for this install. Just need a deal on switchspeed management now.


Wow, even the gals are getting a shout out? Lindsay will be so stoked!

Be ready for some AccuAir specials for December.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Are you gonna have a black friday sale?


----------



## just4play (Jul 28, 2010)

*FV-QR*

mk4 kit on sale in dec.??????? please!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vwb5t (Jun 23, 2008)

ob2 sale would be great :thumbup:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

Mkiv xl struts sale like mkv this moths would be amazing. Please please please


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

just4play said:


> mk4 kit on sale in dec.??????? please!!!!!!!!!!


X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Look for a MkIV sale for both Black Friday and December :thumbup::thumbup: It will be very similar to our curent MkV deal.


----------



## watsonst04 (Feb 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Look for a MkIV sale for both Black Friday and December :thumbup::thumbup: It will be very similar to our curent MkV deal.


YEPPIE!!!!!!! Looks like I'm waiting until BF or Dec and then let Dorbritz install it!! Thanks Will, never talked to you, but hear great things from your direction!!


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

Omg im excited.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

orly? I think I am gonna get me a early x-mas present!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> orly? I think I am gonna get me a early x-mas present!


You should 

*Here's a little preview of our Black Friday Deal.*

- $150.00 off of Air Lift MkIV Slam Series XL Struts

- $200.00 off of MkIV Full Kits (with Air Lift struts)

- $200.00 off of all full kits with e-Level

- $200.00 off of e-Level management packages

- 20% off of all Podi Products

:thumbup:


----------



## DEZL_DUB (Aug 18, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cmedubbin (May 16, 2011)

any black friday deals on mkv airlift?


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

mkv guys allready have 125 off plus free shipping.........


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> You should
> 
> *Here's a little preview of our Black Friday Deal.*
> 
> ...


Now say I don't get the rears and the tank... is it still considered a full kit?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

cmedubbin said:


> any black friday deals on mkv airlift?


*For all the MkV folks, let me clarify what sort of deals you can get. 
*
- If you want to get a full kit with Air Lift front and rear suspension, you get $300.00 off (this is our November deal).

- You can get $200.00 off any full kit with AccuAir e-Level as long as the kit includes Air Lift front struts (Black Friday only).

- If you don't want to get the Air Lift rear suspension, and you don't want e-Level, you can still get $125.00 off as long as you order Air Lift front struts (also part of our November deal).

- If you're not buying a full kit, you can still save $125.00 on Air Lift Slam Series front struts. 

- Plus free shipping


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> Now say I don't get the rears and the tank... is it still considered a full kit?


You can still get the e-Level deal if you don't get the rear kit and/or the tank.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

Will or Rali.. ill be calling you on friday


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

wagner17 said:


> Will or Rali.. ill be calling you on friday


 :beer::beer::beer: :wave:


----------



## Jetta11J (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey fella's :wave: Looks like you will have them pounding at the door Friday!!! :laugh::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey Jeff


----------



## dr.nerdcock (Aug 4, 2011)

This also counts on orders taken online right?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

dr.nerdcock said:


> This also counts on orders taken online right?


Yes sir!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

We have deals on Mk4, Mk5 and AccuAir. Don't miss out


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

Got my struts and 4 ptc fittings on friday... So ready for them to get here


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

The Mk5 / Mk6 / Passat B6 / CC / EOS / A3 / Mk2 TT deal is about to end!

*Be ready for the next Deal Of The Month!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

A few kits going out today..


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

CAN'T WAIT TILL PAYDAY!!! Finally putting my order in.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> CAN'T WAIT TILL PAYDAY!!! Finally putting my order in.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Responded to all PMs.. :thumbup:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

I purchased my entire kit through BR and with not a single hiccup. Gotta love Bag Riders :beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

DoctorDoctor said:


> I purchased my entire kit through BR and with not a single hiccup. Gotta love Bag Riders :beer::beer:


:wave: Kyle


----------



## Quads (Nov 25, 2006)

Bought 2 times from BR with delivery to Sweden without problems, has also recommended BR to my friends who also ordered from BR without any problems. And more is to come!

We are all cruelly satisfied with our things, and especially your customer service and prices

Thanks from Sweden!


----------



## Dr.Frag (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks for the fast shipping guys. :thumbup:


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

cool story bro: The other week we got a bit of rain n some minor flooding on a couple streets. Last time i drove thru similar flooding on static ultralows i flooded my clutch (i didnt know it was possible either). This time around i just air'd up and cruised by 

Daily on air ftw, thanks BR!


----------



## Joker_2.8 (Nov 2, 2005)

Deals on Tanks?


I bought a full e-level/bagyard system but still gotta get tanks


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the love everybody! It makes these 12 hour work days go by a lot quicker 




Joker_2.8 said:


> Deals on Tanks?
> 
> 
> I bought a full e-level/bagyard system but still gotta get tanks


Joker, our tank prices are as low as we can go, plus we've got free shipping if the order is over $100.


----------



## Joker_2.8 (Nov 2, 2005)

perfect. I'll be ordering soon, I think i still need some fittings too


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Joker_2.8 said:


> perfect. I'll be ordering soon, I think i still need some fittings too


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## cmcelroy09 (Oct 12, 2010)

Just ordered my MK4 kit! Thanks BR :thumbup:


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

Plan on to do switchspeed to e-level upgrade. Maybe a sale in the future?  :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

cmcelroy09 said:


> Just ordered my MK4 kit! Thanks BR :thumbup:


Thanks for choosing Bag Riders 



prospal said:


> Plan on to do switchspeed to e-level upgrade. Maybe a sale in the future?  :thumbup:


E-mail me


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Just a couple more days, dont miss out! :beer:


----------



## swainy20 (Dec 17, 2011)

Do you only ship with UPS?
Got a quote from your website for the mk4 air lift front struts delivered to the uk and its over $300.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

swainy20 said:


> Do you only ship with UPS?
> Got a quote from your website for the mk4 air lift front struts delivered to the uk and its over $300.


We do ship with other carriers but it's definitely less than that. Sometimes our site gives weird shipping quotes for international orders. Check you pm.


----------



## cmcelroy09 (Oct 12, 2010)

Quite possibly the fastest I've ever received a large order! Thanks again guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

cmcelroy09 said:


> Quite possibly the fastest I've ever received a large order! Thanks again guys!


No problem


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> No problem


Will i have started saving up for my air ride system and i was wondering if you guys will have the same deals during next show season?

Thanks 

Thiago


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeahhh I'm going to need to know the deal of the month.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Give us a couple of hours. We will have the new deal up very soon


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Give us a couple of hours. We will have the new deal up very soon


Hurrrrrrry!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

what is everyone's feelings so far on the v2? think it's an "upgrade" to a switchspeed?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

prospal said:


> what is everyone's feelings so far on the v2? think it's an "upgrade" to a switchspeed?


Personally I would say it is an upgrade. Presets are always nice to have.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

PMs answered


----------



## the fuzzy one (Oct 29, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> ​
> 
> *- Get $300.00 Off Full Kits with the AutoPilot V2.
> 
> ...


great deal, i have been running the v2 for around 2 months and its amazing. hits the correct psi everytime, eaisest kit i have ever installed. save the money and get the same quality as e level for much less


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

the fuzzy one said:


> great deal, i have been running the v2 for around 2 months and its amazing. hits the correct psi everytime, eaisest kit i have ever installed. save the money and get the same quality as e level for much less


Here's my predicament.. I'm running switchspeed right now and was thinking about upgrading to a preset styled management, so I was thinking e-level since it's a small upgrade to my existing hardware and I like the idea of height based leveling over pressure based leveling when it comes to added weight in the car. However, I don't like the idea that I can't see pressures of the bags with e-level. I'm running airlift xl fronts and have read to not bring them over 100psi. With my current winter setup, to get some added clearance, I get damn near that pressure, and I just feel with e-level I would have no idea how high I was if I started toying with each bag manually outside of presets. At least with the v2 I can have both presets and visibility of what each bag pressure is.

Are presets a "can't live without" it kind of thing? I've never had the luxury, so not sure if I really need them, as switchspeed has been awesome so far, no complaints (also feel like the variable flow pulses of switchspeed unit are more reliable than flow controls and will come in handy if I ever decide to get some fat ass wheels). My only gripe is the needle gauges, I can't stand them at night as the needles are incredibly hard to read while driving since they are not backlit, just the numbers and scale. So I was thinking of upgrading to a digital readout like the Dakota's for $310 and just stick with my current setup. 

If you were in my situation, what would you do?


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

About 10 phone calls to Bagriders over last couple weeks with questions on future kit. Never ordered a thing from them. Everytime they have been super helpful on phone! That says alot about how they do business. 
Well ORDER PLACED!
Auto Pilot V2 deal done. My CC is going to sit so low now. Im super excited, theres not much going on in the Air Sceen in the Midwest, St louis region that I know of. 
Thanks guys....:thumbup:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

prospal said:


> Here's my predicament.. I'm running switchspeed right now and was thinking about upgrading to a preset styled management, so I was thinking e-level since it's a small upgrade to my existing hardware and I like the idea of height based leveling over pressure based leveling when it comes to added weight in the car. However, I don't like the idea that I can't see pressures of the bags with e-level. I'm running airlift xl fronts and have read to not bring them over 100psi. With my current winter setup, to get some added clearance, I get damn near that pressure, and I just feel with e-level I would have no idea how high I was if I started toying with each bag manually outside of presets. At least with the v2 I can have both presets and visibility of what each bag pressure is.
> 
> Are presets a "can't live without" it kind of thing? I've never had the luxury, so not sure if I really need them, as switchspeed has been awesome so far, no complaints (also feel like the variable flow pulses of switchspeed unit are more reliable than flow controls and will come in handy if I ever decide to get some fat ass wheels). My only gripe is the needle gauges, I can't stand them at night as the needles are incredibly hard to read while driving since they are not backlit, just the numbers and scale. So I was thinking of upgrading to a digital readout like the Dakota's for $310 and just stick with my current setup.
> 
> If you were in my situation, what would you do?



I can tell you what I just did.

I went with switchspeed over V2. I like the manifold better, and the pressure based pre-sets are that much of an attraction for me. 

So like you, I am going to run non-needle gauges. I am gonna run two podi gauges, that will show all four corners and the tank if you need. even if you upgrade to e-level couldnt you still have guages showing your pressures?

Also wanted to say thanks to Will and Rali today for the help. I had a pretty tedious order and they were nothing but helpful, all while they were trying to leave for the weekend. 

Thanks again guys!

Kellen


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

e-level or switchspeed both CAN have gauges, it has to do with what manifold you have, V2 VU4 Accuair manifolds have 1/8 taps on the back, V1 VU4's don't.

IMO I went switchspeed over e-level because I jack my car up A LOT and popping $100 arms everytime you arent exactly careful also doesnt appeal to me. The 2" of travel also is something to note about the e-level kits.

The downside to switchspeed is raise on start, I wish switchspeed had it, but its not a deal killer for me.


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

98DUB said:


> I can tell you what I just did.
> 
> I went with switchspeed over V2. I like the manifold better, and the pressure based pre-sets are that much of an attraction for me.
> 
> ...


thanks Kellen, I think you've aided in convincing me that I'm not alone in desiring to keep my switchspeed over all of this preset hype haha. I think I'm going to try the dakota, but what kind of setup are you going to run with the podi gauges? are you buying the dual gauge cluster for the steering wheel?



phil123 said:


> e-level or switchspeed both CAN have gauges, it has to do with what manifold you have, V2 VU4 Accuair manifolds have 1/8 taps on the back, V1 VU4's don't.
> 
> IMO I went switchspeed over e-level because I jack my car up A LOT and popping $100 arms everytime you arent exactly careful also doesnt appeal to me. The 2" of travel also is something to note about the e-level kits.
> 
> The downside to switchspeed is raise on start, I wish switchspeed had it, but its not a deal killer for me.


hmm, i never thought about issues with jacking the car up. this might be a deal breaker for e-level since the car is still brand new, i can't have the dealership breaking these arms on me during service intervals or anything since i am sure they are able to claim 0 liability.

can you expand the 2" of travel comment? are you saying that you are limited to only 2" of travel with e-level arms?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

prospal said:


> hmm, i never thought about issues with jacking the car up. this might be a deal breaker for e-level since the car is still brand new, i can't have the dealership breaking these arms on me during service intervals or anything since i am sure they are able to claim 0 liability.
> 
> can you expand the 2" of travel comment? are you saying that you are limited to only 2" of travel with e-level arms?


There isn't any limit on the amount of travel you can have with e-Level, it comes down to where and how you mount the sensors. My Mkiv has 9" of travel in the back, and I had no issue finding a good place to mount the sensors and linkages. 

We've installed numerous e-level systems here in our shop and it's not that hard to ensure that the sensors stay within their range even when the car is on a lift. A little planning is all it takes to get the job done right.

That being said, the V2 is extremely easy to install. :beer:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

prospal said:


> thanks Kellen, I think you've aided in convincing me that I'm not alone in desiring to keep my switchspeed over all of this preset hype haha. I think I'm going to try the dakota, but what kind of setup are you going to run with the podi gauges? are you buying the dual gauge cluster for the steering wheel?


No, i already have the Podi boost gauge there. So i'm going to install them in the euro dash cubby :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Update:

3/8" AutoPilot V2s are in stock!

1/4" units are on the way from Air Lift..

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

98DUB said:


> No, i already have the Podi boost gauge there. So i'm going to install them in the euro dash cubby :beer:


Which Podi gauges are you planning to go with?


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

prospal said:


> can you expand the 2" of travel comment? are you saying that you are limited to only 2" of travel with e-level arms?


Sorry it was 2.75", according to the manual. I'm sure Will has more information and i'd love to hear from him.




[email protected] said:


> There isn't any limit on the amount of travel you can have with e-Level, it comes down to where and how you mount the sensors. My Mkiv has 9" of travel in the back, and I had no issue finding a good place to mount the sensors and linkages.


I was talking in mainly reference to page 14 on the install manual and subsequent pages. Just curious if you had any pictures of how you mounted the sensors in the mk4.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Which Podi gauges are you planning to go with?


2 of the digitals


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

phil123 said:


> Sorry it was 2.75", according to the manual. I'm sure Will has more information and i'd love to hear from him.
> 
> I was talking in mainly reference to page 14 on the install manual and subsequent pages. Just curious if you had any pictures of how you mounted the sensors in the mk4.


The sensors have a 2.75" travel range, but you have the choice of how and where you mount the linkage. 

Think of the lever principal:











If you mount the e-Level sensor linkage far from the fulcrum (say on a mk4 rear beam as an example) the sensor may not have enough range to monitor the lever as it moves up and down since it's mounted to a point that has a lot of travel. If you mount the linkage nearer to the fulcrum, the rear beam (lever) would have the same range, but the sensor would use less of it's travel range (thus it wouldn't go out of it's range and break even if your vehicle has a ton of lift). 

I'll see if I can dig up some pics of the setup on my Mk4. :thumbup:




98DUB said:


> 2 of the digitals


Good call


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Got my stuff in the mail today from you guys... man you people are serious about shipping stuff. It could have been nuclear blast rated. Can't wait to start mounting everything.


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

Understood Will, just wondering how it works in practice. Basically you will get more travel out of a longer rod, placed "in line" if you will, versus above or below the sensor.

Thanks for the rush on those 2 pressure sensors, should be mocking up the plates this weekend to get them mounted :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> Got my stuff in the mail today from you guys... man you people are serious about shipping stuff. It could have been nuclear blast rated. Can't wait to start mounting everything.


I'll tell Kevin and his shipping guys that you like their work. He is pretty OCD when it comes to packaging. :beer:




phil123 said:


> Understood Will, just wondering how it works in practice. Basically you will get more travel out of a longer rod, placed "in line" if you will, versus above or below the sensor.
> 
> Thanks for the rush on those 2 pressure sensors, should be mocking up the plates this weekend to get them mounted :thumbup: :thumbup:


No problem. I'm looking forward to seeing the outcome.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

More AutoPilot V2 units arrived today. We now have both 3/8" and 1/4" systems on the shelf. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

A few more V2s went out today.


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Ill be ordering stage 2 of my air setup soon. 
I love getting boxes in the mail:thumbup: Sometimes i get a bigger kick out of just unboxing the stuff i order then actually useing it :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ShadowWabbit said:


> Ill be ordering stage 2 of my air setup soon.
> I love getting boxes in the mail:thumbup: Sometimes i get a bigger kick out of just unboxing the stuff i order then actually useing it :laugh:


Sound's good  You know our number.


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

Will, what up? all the way from Afghanistan.

I wanted to know if you gonna have deals for the air compressors, or a nice military discount?

eace:


----------



## BLKSUNSHINE (Sep 21, 2007)

Ordered placed for the new project! 

Thank You Bagriders and the team!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

wwtd said:


> Will, what up? all the way from Afghanistan.
> 
> I wanted to know if you gonna have deals for the air compressors, or a nice military discount?
> 
> eace:


 Send me an email and I'll set you up. [email protected] :beer: 




BLKSUNSHINE said:


> Ordered placed for the new project!
> 
> Thank You Bagriders and the team!


 Thanks for the order Kevin. We're looking forward to seeing the the outcome


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

:thumbup: e-mail sent.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

wwtd said:


> :thumbup: e-mail sent.


 Rali has responded to you. :beer:


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Rali has responded to you. :beer:


 I got it :thumbup:, I just got back from a mission. In fact Rali helped me over the phone when i called to order my kit. can u ask him if if can do something more aggressive?


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

Just ordered some XL's! :wave:


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

wwtd said:


> I got it :thumbup:, I just got back from a mission. In fact Rali helped me over the phone when i called to order my kit. can u ask him if if can do something more aggressive?


 1. You're sig is funny 
2. Thanks for you're service :thumbup:


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

Markg813 said:


> 1. You're sig is funny
> 2. Thanks for you're service :thumbup:


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

Thanks for the support. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

eace:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

wwtd said:


> I got it :thumbup:, I just got back from a mission. In fact Rali helped me over the phone when i called to order my kit. can u ask him if if can do something more aggressive?


 Sorry, that's the best we can do. 




dubbin18 said:


> Just ordered some XL's! :wave:


 :wave:


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

:wave: 

to bag or not to bag?


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

Any discounts for purchasing 2 management kits?


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

Ordered my full v2 kit Wednesday! Thanks for answering all my questions Rali and thanks to Reynolds9000 for helping me make the right decisions and referring me to Bag Riders. Can't wait to get it fitted!


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry, that's the best we can do.


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: 

I am trying to get in touch with him so i can order. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Slamtastic (Jul 24, 2010)

Deals on OB2's for February?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Kiddie Rose said:


> :wave:
> 
> to bag or not to bag?


 Is that even a question ??? :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Markg813 said:


> Any discounts for purchasing 2 management kits?


 Yes, shoot me an email :thumb up: 




VR6VR6 said:


> Ordered my full v2 kit Wednesday! Thanks for answering all my questions Rali and thanks to Reynolds9000 for helping me make the right decisions and referring me to Bag Riders. Can't wait to get it fitted!


 Send us some photos once it's done! 




dubbin18 said:


> Deals on OB2's for February?


 We might be able to work something out. Check the members area tomorrow


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Just a reminder, today is THE LAST DAY of the month!!


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks guys for the help purchasing the Dakota :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

....


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for everything dudes! :thumbup:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Military discounts or maybe new members area sale? Need to finish my parts buy.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

prospal said:


> Thanks for everything dudes! :thumbup:


 Enjoy! :beer: 




Niagara_V_Dub said:


> Military discounts or maybe new members area sale? Need to finish my parts buy.


 We're putting up a few new member's area deals today :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

just finished up an install with one of the new analog kits, 

they're great! the plug and play harness is color coded to the AVS box, saves alot of time and work! 

the only thing i did not like is that the harness is wired for the box to have the wire facing the rear of the car, i'm just used to it facing the front of the car 
:thumbup: 

new gauges are awesome as well, will can I get a set?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Minor_Threat said:


> just finished up an install with one of the new analog kits,
> 
> they're great! the plug and play harness is color coded to the AVS box, saves alot of time and work!
> 
> ...


A lot of people prefer the reverse switch box but you make a good point Mike. We're going to update the kit to include diagrams showing how to use the plug and play harness for both 'regular' and 'reverse' box wiring. 

Here's a link to the new Exta backlit gauges. They're on sale for $30.00 per.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Does exta make a single needle gauge, like one for a tank gauge?


----------



## Jquick24 (Sep 30, 2010)

Just ordered a full Switchspeed analog kit for my mkiv gli!

Having it installed by Swoops (Hardlines by Swoops) as soon as I can!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> Does exta make a single needle gauge, like one for a tank gauge?


They do, but we don't have any in stock. Perhaps a group-buy is in order?


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> They do, but we don't have any in stock. Perhaps a group-buy is in order?


How many peoples would have to order one to get this done? Would you be able to source just one for me?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> How many peoples would have to order one to get this done? Would you be able to source just one for me?


If we can get 10 or more people to commit, then I can get them.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Jquick24 said:


> Just ordered a full Switchspeed analog kit for my mkiv gli!
> 
> Having it installed by Swoops (Hardlines by Swoops) as soon as I can!!


Thanks for the order!


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> If we can get 10 or more people to commit, then I can get them.


Consider me in, for the time being I am gonna go with stewart warner wings series but I would love to have all three matching.


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

prospal said:


> Thanks for everything dudes! :thumbup:


Dakota Digital question.

If you lengthen the harness between the green control box and the guage, will this give you more lag in the updating of the pressures? I wanted to mount the control box in the back of the car and the gauge in the front, but wanted to check with anyone that has/knows about dakota digital items


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

phil123 said:


> Dakota Digital question.
> 
> If you lengthen the harness between the green control box and the guage, will this give you more lag in the updating of the pressures? I wanted to mount the control box in the back of the car and the gauge in the front, but wanted to check with anyone that has/knows about dakota digital items


I wondered that myself, but it wouldn't cause lag. It would be more a concern with signal attenuation. The senders can only push the signal so far before it "trickles" out. I am interested in the answer cause I have some ideas.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> Consider me in, for the time being I am gonna go with stewart warner wings series but I would love to have all three matching.


We are going to discuss the possibility of setting up a group buy this week. :thumb up:




Niagara_V_Dub said:


> I wondered that myself, but it wouldn't cause lag. It would be more a concern with signal attenuation. The senders can only push the signal so far before it "trickles" out. I am interested in the answer cause I have some ideas.


Correct about the signal strength vs reading lag. We've tried this before and it worked just fine :thumbup: 



phil123 said:


> Dakota Digital question.
> 
> If you lengthen the harness between the green control box and the guage, will this give you more lag in the updating of the pressures? I wanted to mount the control box in the back of the car and the gauge in the front, but wanted to check with anyone that has/knows about dakota digital items


See above :beer:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> We are going to discuss the possibility of setting up a group buy this week. :thumb up:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah thats right! I will be sure to monitor for the group buy of this!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> Yeah thats right! I will be sure to monitor for the group buy of this!!!!!!


Sound's good. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Bump


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Correct about the signal strength vs reading lag. We've tried this before and it worked just fine :thumbup:


"This" being lengthening the 6 wires?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

phil123 said:


> "This" being lengthening the 6 wires?


Yes, exactly. We have lengthened the wires and the system still works fine.


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, exactly. We have lengthened the wires and the system still works fine.


Excellent, thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

phil123 said:


> Excellent, thanks!


No problem :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

The shipping team at Bag Riders is ready to ship your order


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:beer::beer:


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Hi Will, can you hit me back on that email please regarding the full e-level Corrado kit/Water trap/Digital Gauge/Inflation valve/Power supply kit etc? :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

RILEY UK said:


> Hi Will, can you hit me back on that email please regarding the full e-level Corrado kit/Water trap/Digital Gauge/Inflation valve/Power supply kit etc? :thumbup:


Sending you a response right now :beer:


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks Will, look forward to your reply. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

RILEY UK said:


> Thanks Will, look forward to your reply. :thumbup:
> 
> Edit: Nothing come through as yet Will?


I sent you an email Neil, let me know if you still don't see it :beer:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

dakota digital deal next month?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Twilliams83 said:


> dakota digital deal next month?


Sorry, not next month


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I sent you an email Neil, let me know if you still don't see it :beer:


It's just come through thanks Will :thumbup: About to reply and quite possibly about to order!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

RILEY UK said:


> It's just come through thanks Will :thumbup: About to reply and quite possibly about to order!


Sound's good to me


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

i gotta start following this thread more. do i see digital gauges that can directly replace the analog dual-needle ones in a pod? :sly:

you may be getting an email from me tonight. :thumbup: i'm kinda sick of my needle gauges, at night i have to squint to see them cus theyre a bit dark so if i can get digital ones then out comes the credit card


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Eeeek! Order placed! I may as well blow some cash before the ex g/f tries to take it :facepalm:

Thanks Will.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Clean PG said:


> i gotta start following this thread more. do i see digital gauges that can directly replace the analog dual-needle ones in a pod? :sly:
> 
> you may be getting an email from me tonight. :thumbup: i'm kinda sick of my needle gauges, at night i have to squint to see them cus theyre a bit dark so if i can get digital ones then out comes the credit card


Are you referring to the Podi Dual read-out gauges?




RILEY UK said:


> Eeeek! Order placed! I may as well blow some cash before the ex g/f tries to take it :facepalm:
> 
> Thanks Will.


Thanks for the order.


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

Order placed, can't wait for the arrival. :thumbup::wave:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Clean PG said:


> i gotta start following this thread more. do i see digital gauges that can directly replace the analog dual-needle ones in a pod? :sly:
> 
> you may be getting an email from me tonight. :thumbup: i'm kinda sick of my needle gauges, at night i have to squint to see them cus theyre a bit dark so if i can get digital ones then out comes the credit card


If i was going to get a digital gauge for all the corner pressures this would certainly be it :thumbup::thumbup: but i am too OCD to have e-level plus gauges.

Pic stolen from bagriders


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

I was going to get that but I am too OCD to have conflicting blue lights. Why on why can't they have a matching blue?


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

And got the another package in the mail from you guys. Was like a kid on Christmas, sitting indian style on the floor of my office opening boxes and playing with fittings. Even my co-workers were impressed with the attention to detail on packing. And the fact that they were out of a couple things and put a hand written note inside of the box apologizing, explaining why and the details of when it will get there. F'ing impressive.

Also got a package (from another company who shall remain nameless) of the WRONG TANK! DIRTY S.O.B.'s!!!!!!!!!!!!! I shant name them cause they said the will rectify it. (and I didn't get the tank from BR cause its a unique tank that they don't carry) So giddiness to ANGER then almost passed out trying to blow into my pressure gauge in an attempt to make it move.... at that point my co-workers wanted a field sobriety test.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> I was going to get that but I am too OCD to have conflicting blue lights. Why on why can't they have a matching blue?


Then do what i did, i put all my matching gauges in the center console area and i am having my one different gauge on my a-pillar with a kill switch on it so i can just turn it all black if it gets annoying


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

MechEngg said:


> If i was going to get a digital gauge for all the corner pressures this would certainly be it :thumbup::thumbup: but i am too OCD to have e-level plus gauges.


the dakota one looks really nice, but since my pod is built for 2 gauges i was thinking something more along the lines of these. does anyone have experience with swapping out needle gauges and installing these? i imagine i cant just plug air lines in the back of them and run power...they require some sort of digital pressure sensor/sender instead?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Clean PG said:


> the dakota one looks really nice, but since my pod is built for 2 gauges i was thinking something more along the lines of these. does anyone have experience with swapping out needle gauges and installing these? i imagine i cant just plug air lines in the back of them and run power...they require some sort of digital pressure sensor/sender instead?


Yes, they require that you use pressure senders and run wires from the sender back to the gauges. Your best bet would be to pull out the air lines going to your gauges and install some T fittings with 1/8" NPT ports to hook the sender up to.


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

thanks for the info :thumbup:

i got until about May before the car switches back to summer mode so maybe i'll get lucky and those gauges will be a part of a 'Deal of the Month' comin up shortly  :beer:


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

I'm struggling to contain my excitement here...It's just hit the 48hr mark after placing my order with bagriders which is 'Awaiting Fulfillment'


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Clean PG said:


> thanks for the info :thumbup:
> 
> i got until about May before the car switches back to summer mode so maybe i'll get lucky and those gauges will be a part of a 'Deal of the Month' comin up shortly  :beer:







RILEY UK said:


> I'm struggling to contain my excitement here...It's just hit the 48hr mark after placing my order with bagriders which is 'Awaiting Fulfillment'


It won't be long now


----------



## MKV_Jetta808 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the advice and answers to all my questions Can't wait to get my shipment!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

MKV_Jetta808 said:


> Thanks for all the advice and answers to all my questions Can't wait to get my shipment!!!


No problem :beer:

NOTE:

*New Deal of The Month Tomorrow! *


----------



## ipwnbitches (Dec 6, 2007)

You guys get **** done :thumbup: New Car is on order, Cant wait to get it on air.


----------



## Fabriccio (May 30, 2010)

Subscribed for tmrws deal of the month already bought my management just need everything else lol. However I still don't have my 20th or 24v so until then I decided to start gathering all my parts and doing it right the first time nstead of settling for less and getting racelands once I have it in my possession. Don't want to make the same mistake twice :laugh:


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

I am so excited for this months deal. Woooooo Wooooooooo


----------



## DasHunta (Jan 19, 2009)

If it's $200 off V2 kit, then I'm ordering today.


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

DasHunta said:


> If it's $200 off V2 kit, then I'm ordering today.


Will hinted at it being an E-Level deal last week.


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

staygold89 said:


> Will hinted at it being an E-Level deal last week.


Don't ruin the surprise!


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, they require that you use pressure senders and run wires from the sender back to the gauges. Your best bet would be to pull out the air lines going to your gauges and install some T fittings with 1/8" NPT ports to hook the sender up to.


Hey Will, I have 2 of these podi gauges and 4 pressure senders. I havent installed any of my air yet, are these fittings the only way to hook up the Pressure senders? I havent looked at them yet, but I want everything I need and do the install all together


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

:heart:


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

OH! This is great...not only am I expecting my tax return, but I just got a job offer today after 2 months of unemployment, now the e-level is $250 off...patience is a virtue...I think march may be the month I pull the trigger!!!!


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Damn...I ordered early and got told I could get in on the upcoming deal but I only got $200 off? (Edit: When I say only, I mean obviously the deal is appreciated)

ORDER #2535 $3,870.00. Every little helps on the order total too, as I'm gonna get hit with a whacking 20% import tax on the total value. 

1 x CORRADO FULL KIT WITH TOUCH PAD E LEVEL SYSTEM 
(FRONT SUSPENSION: AIR LIFT SLAM SERIES, REAR SUSPENSION: AIR LIFT PERFORMANCE SERIES, COMPRESSOR: VIAIR 444C (+$45.00), AIR TANK: BLACK STEEL SKINNY 5 GALLON, CONTROLLER FINISH: BLACK)
1 x ACCUAIR POWER SUPPLY KIT
1 x PODI DIGITAL TANK PRESSURE GAUGE 
(LIGHTING: RED)
4 x LEGRIS PLUG IN ELBOW 
(PTC: 3/8, STEM: 3/8)
1 x SMC WATER TRAP 
(PORT SIZE: 3/8")
1 x REDUCER BUSHING 
(NPT 1: 1/4, NPT 2: 1/8)
1 x DRAIN ****


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

RILEY UK said:


> Damn...I ordered early and got told I could get in on the upcoming deal but I only got $200 off? (Edit: When I say only, I mean obviously the deal is appreciated)
> 
> ORDER #2535 $3,870.00. Every little helps on the order total too, as I'm gonna get hit with a whacking 20% import tax on the total value.
> 
> ...


At the last minute we decided to do an extra $50 off of the full kit deal. Hope you don't mind, but I'm going to refund your card right now.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> At the last minute we decided to do an extra $50 off of the full kit deal. Hope you don't mind, but I'm going to refund your card right now.


Good customer service right there :thumbup:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> *GREAT *customer service right there :thumbup:



fixed that for you. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Twilliams83 said:


> fixed that for you. :thumbup:


:heart:


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> At the last minute we decided to do an extra $50 off of the full kit deal. Hope you don't mind, but I'm going to refund your card right now.




:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

:beer::beer::beer:

Will always give BR my support!


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Twilliams83 said:


> fixed that for you. :thumbup:


You win 

I was a BR guy from when i started my airride and i'm not tempted to switch anytime soon.


----------



## Prime. (Jun 8, 2008)

Just ordered some smaller stuff I need to finish my build :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

prospal said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> :beer::beer::beer:
> 
> Will always give BR my support!





MechEngg said:


> Good customer service right there :thumbup:





Twilliams83 said:


> fixed that for you. :thumbup:





[email protected] said:


> At the last minute we decided to do an extra $50 off of the full kit deal. Hope you don't mind, but I'm going to refund your card right now.


I can't say fairer than that :thumbup: Thanks guys, much appreciated! It was a refund for the *full* amount right? :laugh: 

I just can't wait to get this setup and start building it/updating my threads etc. Did the shipment not come in today?


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> You win
> 
> I was a BR guy from when i started my airride and i'm not tempted to switch anytime soon.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for the love guys.




RILEY UK said:


> Did the shipment not come in today?


The BagYard shipment hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

I didn't order any Bagyard stuff Will, unless I'm missing something obvious (Being new to Air  )

I got an email from John saying...



> I am e-mailing you to let you know that we are waiting on a shipment from AccuAir before we can ship out your order. We expect the AccuAir shipment to arrive on *Friday, March 2nd*, and we will ship out your order as soon as the shipment arrives.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

RILEY UK said:


> I didn't order any Bagyard stuff Will, unless I'm missing something obvious (Being new to Air  )
> 
> I got an email from John saying...


Sorry for the delay Neil, our shipping team just got back from a trip to see Air Lift Company. Your order has been packed up and is going out today. 

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

E-Levels are in stock! :beer:


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

bagriders.com down?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes it is. Please call if you have questions or would like to place an order.

Sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## Quads (Nov 25, 2006)

Will, check your inbox, i need some serious help!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Quads said:


> Will, check your inbox, i need some serious help!!


Check your PM :thumbup:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Check your PM :thumbup:


i sent you a pm earlier today, get back to me when you get a chance :thumbup:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

meh! No I can't obsessively check my account and see if my order has shipped. Damn.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

The site is up and running again folks!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Twilliams83 said:


> i sent you a pm earlier today, get back to me when you get a chance :thumbup:


I'm on it. Sorry for the delay. :beer:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The site is up and running again folks!


Noticed this last night!

My (hopefully) last order for this car is now shipped from BR
Thanks for bringing in safety valves with a cutoff pressure of 205psi Will, must have stuck in your head when i asked about it a month and a bit ago


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> Noticed this last night!
> 
> My (hopefully) last order for this car is now shipped from BR
> Thanks for bringing in safety valves with a cutoff pressure of 205psi Will, must have stuck in your head when i asked about it a month and a bit ago


Indeed it did stick in my head.

Hopefully your last order? No way


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I'm on it. Sorry for the delay. :beer:


no problem man, id rather wait for your knowledge. :wave:


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

My order arrived today thanks guys. Can't believe how much kit actually turned up! Had to give the UPS guy £385 in the process, damn thieving UK Government. :thumbdown:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

RILEY UK said:


> My order arrived today thanks guys. Can't believe how much kit actually turned up!


We don't play around when we say _FULL KIT_


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Indeed it did stick in my head.
> 
> Hopefully your last order? No way


"For this car"


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Haha that's better :thumbup:


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> We don't play around when we say _FULL KIT_


No doubt! Now if I could just let go of this beautiful e-level touchpad I may get it all fitted at some point haha! 

*PS: I noticed the podi digi pressure gauge doesn't have any instructions guys? Where can I get them? I've checked the VEI? site and nothing on there?*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

RILEY UK said:


> No doubt! Now if I could just let go of this beautiful e-level touchpad I may get it all fitted at some point haha!
> 
> *PS: I noticed the podi digi pressure gauge doesn't have any instructions guys? Where can I get them? I've checked the VEI? site and nothing on there?*


Please send an email to [email protected] for instructions. I'm not sure why they were left out of your gauge kit.


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> The site is up and running again folks!


Every time I try to get on your site it just takes me to this host gator page?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

choey said:


> Every time I try to get on your site it just takes me to this host gator page?


That's not good, but I think it may be a cache issue. If you go to your browser settings there should be a clear cache button, that should fix it.


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> That's not good, but I think it may be a cache issue. If you go to your browser settings there should be a clear cache button, that should fix it.



Cleared it and it fixed it. Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

What's the current deal of the month


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

hussdog426 said:


> What's the current deal of the month


250 off e-level kit or 150 off e-level management


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

..


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Got a partial delivery today! My co-workers are starting to realize the depths of my obsession. I love delivery day, its like x-mas in March.


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Please send an email to [email protected] for instructions. I'm not sure why they were left out of your gauge kit.


Cheers Will, have sent them an email...I thought it was a little strange how the gauge wasn't boxed or anything? Just wrapped in bubblewrap with no paperwork etc? Also I see that on your site you only offer the option of black http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/PODI-DIGITAL-TANK-PRESSURE-GAUGE.html Did I order the wrong gauge maybe? As I received an alloy one (Black would have been preferred)


----------



## DUB0RA (Aug 10, 2007)

Will check your inbox


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Hey will I tried putting those dorbitz sway bar brackets on. After bolting in the endlinks, the two tabs came together and touched, but it was still to large of diameter for the strut body. You could literally still slide the bracket up and down the body with the bolt all the way tight. This isnt normal, right?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> Got a partial delivery today! My co-workers are starting to realize the depths of my obsession. I love delivery day, its like x-mas in March.


:laugh::laugh:





RILEY UK said:


> Cheers Will, have sent them an email...I thought it was a little strange how the gauge wasn't boxed or anything? Just wrapped in bubblewrap with no paperwork etc? Also I see that on your site you only offer the option of black http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/PODI-DIGITAL-TANK-PRESSURE-GAUGE.html Did I order the wrong gauge maybe? As I received an alloy one (Black would have been preferred)


Oh that's too bad about the bezel Neil, please email me directly and I'll get it sorted out for you. 




DUB0RA said:


> Will check your inbox


:thumbup:





98DUB said:


> Hey will I tried putting those dorbitz sway bar brackets on. After bolting in the endlinks, the two tabs came together and touched, but it was still to large of diameter for the strut body. You could literally still slide the bracket up and down the body with the bolt all the way tight. This isnt normal, right?


PMed


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Oh that's too bad about the bezel Neil, please email me directly and I'll get it sorted out for you.
> :thumbup:


Awesome, thanks Will. :thumbup:

I was going to throw you an email anyway as I'm struggling to get this tank to work with the space I have. http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/STEEL-5-GALLON-TANK--SKINNY.html 

So was looking at: http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/STEEL-5-GALLON-TANK--CHUBBY.html so I can sit the compressor at the side of it.
May see if there are any other bits i need too.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

RILEY UK said:


> Awesome, thanks Will. :thumbup:
> 
> I was going to throw you an email anyway as I'm struggling to get this tank to work with the space I have. http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/STEEL-5-GALLON-TANK--SKINNY.html
> 
> ...


I'll get back to you momentarily Neil.


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Look forward to it Will, although I don't think I can go ahead on the chubby tank, the shipping is a killer!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

RILEY UK said:


> Look forward to it Will, although I don't think I can go ahead on the chubby tank, the shipping is a killer!


Check your inbox :thumbup:


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Hi Will, nothing come through as yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

RILEY UK said:


> Hi Will, nothing come through as yet?


That's odd, I sent two emails your way about 30 minutes back.


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Got em :thumb Hopefully we can get one of those tanks ASAP. Currently on with the build but needing tank to carry on. 


----------
Sent from iPhone 4S via Tapatalk while on the crapper


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

RILEY UK said:


> Got em :thumb Hopefully we can get one of those tanks ASAP. Currently on with the build but needing tank to carry on.


 I should have a quote for you in the next 30 minutes.


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Look forward to it with anticipation Will, hopefully it's something we can go for, and quickly!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

RILEY UK said:


> Look forward to it with anticipation Will, hopefully it's something we can go for, and quickly!


 Check your inbox. The cubby tanks are in stock so if you want one of those it can be shipped out today.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

E-Level systems are back in stock  :heart: :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## staygold89 (Apr 18, 2010)

just got an email saying some stuff shipped. WOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Just got the package yesterday! System should be all wired up and plumbed in except for the actual bags this coming weekend


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

my management kit shipped yesterday and got here today!  

girlfriend sent me a pic of the boxes sitting in the living room...only 3 more hours left at the office! 

huge thanks to Will and Rali, the customer support was phenominal! Rali updated me by email on exactly what was going on with the compressor i was waiting on. 

:beer::beer: for these guys. 

-Grant


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

staygold89 said:


> just got an email saying some stuff shipped. WOOOOOOO!!!!!


  




MechEngg said:


> Just got the package yesterday! System should be all wired up and plumbed in except for the actual bags this coming weekend


 At last!! 




x_GTI_x said:


> my management kit shipped yesterday and got here today!
> 
> girlfriend sent me a pic of the boxes sitting in the living room...only 3 more hours left at the office!
> 
> ...


 Give us a shout if you need any other parts :beer::beer:


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

Just ordered my full e-level kit through John today :thumbup: can't wait, i feel like a little kid who cant sleep on christmas eve. :laugh:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

Got those 2 fittings in today, thanks again guys.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> Got those 2 fittings in today, thanks again guys.


 Two whole fittings  
Big spender here 

opcorn:


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

MechEngg said:


> Two whole fittings
> Big spender here
> 
> opcorn:


 BALL BUSTER! 

and it was my final 2 fittings wise guy :facepalm: 

Gonna be spending my weekend putting my summer wheels on, wire brushing the junk off the fittings that is on it from the factory and assembling all the 92 lbs of brass fittings. Strangely pumped for it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*Get your e-Level systems now before the sale ends!!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

gti.jon said:


> Just ordered my full e-level kit through John today :thumbup: can't wait, i feel like a little kid who cant sleep on christmas eve. :laugh:


 Thanks for choosing Bag Riders. 




Niagara_V_Dub said:


> Got those 2 fittings in today, thanks again guys.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Mk4VR6GETTA (Feb 17, 2008)

ordered my e level kit yesterday for my 2011 wrx :thumbup::thumbup: for bagrider and john


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> *Get your e-Level systems now before the sale ends!!!*


 
Bought e-level from you guys on Sunday, autopilot is **** and I was sick of messing with it constantly. Checking the order status about 5 times a day now :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Mk4VR6GETTA said:


> ordered my e level kit yesterday for my 2011 wrx :thumbup::thumbup: for bagrider and john







martin13 said:


> Bought e-level from you guys on Sunday, autopilot is **** and I was sick of messing with it constantly. Checking the order status about 5 times a day now :laugh:


Did you see the message from our shipping team?


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Did you see the message from our shipping team?


Yeah I saw. Does this mean I probably won't get it til April??


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

martin13 said:


> Yeah I saw. Does this mean I probably won't get it til April??


Correct, you will be receiving the setup during the first week of April, unless we get our AccuAir shipment a few days early.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

We're working on the upcoming deal of the month right now :thumbup:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Will i pm'd you sunday, get back to me when you get a chance :thumbup:


----------



## SRBIJA (Jan 10, 2005)

Same here thanks :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

SRBIJA said:


> Same here thanks :thumbup:


Responded :thumbup:




Twilliams83 said:


> Will i pm'd you sunday, get back to me when you get a chance :thumbup:


Check your PM


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

The e-Level deal is over tomorrow night at midnight. :beer:


----------



## fenny (Jan 26, 2011)

Just ordered my elevel :thumbup:


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

I am going to be upset if April is V2


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

choey said:


> I am going to be upset if April is V2


:facepalm:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

..


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

Ill do what my step mom does when stuff goes on sale return and get refund and re buy :laugh:

 could have done duel compressors if waited


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

choey said:


> Ill do what my step mom does when stuff goes on sale return and get refund and re buy :laugh:
> 
> could have done duel compressors if waited


Shoot me an email tomorrow and we'll take care of you :beer:


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Shoot me an email tomorrow and we'll take care of you :beer:


 Will do :heart: Bagriders


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Shoot me an email tomorrow and we'll take care of you :beer:


once again going above and beyond.


----------



## Rolando_TX (Oct 14, 2008)

I fail, I ordered my v2 in March


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Face palm. I ordered my v2 full kit 3 weeks ago.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Twilliams83 said:


> once again going above and beyond.


:beer:




Rolando_TX said:


> I fail, I ordered my v2 in March


PM me.




bryangb said:


> Face palm. I ordered my v2 full kit 3 weeks ago.


PM me. :thumbup:


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

I ordered the dual compressors last week


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

hussdog426 said:


> I ordered the dual compressors last week


PM me


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> PM me


Pm'ed you


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Actually going to gripe here for once....i was looking for the nutserts to install my rear bags on my new mk4 (nutserts were still in the old frame of course) and Bagriders wanted $7/nutsert plus shipping :sly:

Found them locally for $0.56 a piece. 

Sorry Will, spoke to Rali instead of you this time and wasn't super impressed like i usually am. From now on i am only talking to you


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

MechEngg said:


> Actually going to gripe here for once....i was looking for the nutserts to install my rear bags on my new mk4 (nutserts were still in the old frame of course) and Bagriders wanted $7/nutsert plus shipping :sly:
> 
> Found them locally for $0.56 a piece.
> 
> Sorry Will, spoke to Rali instead of you this time and wasn't super impressed like i usually am. From now on i am only talking to you



Weird you must be one of them REALLY hard to please customers, I have mostly dealt with Rali and he has been BEYOND helpful answering questions and dealing with issues from orders.


----------



## MKV_Jetta808 (Jul 13, 2011)

Rolando_TX said:


> I fail, I ordered my v2 in March


X2 lol ohh well it's all installed and looks good!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

choey said:


> Weird you must be one of them REALLY hard to please customers, I have mostly dealt with Rali and he has been BEYOND helpful answering questions and dealing with issues from orders.


Sean, I too am surprised to hear that you weren't 100% satisfied but I understand your frustration with the price. Rali actually came to me to ask about the price and I must have misunderstood the question. $7 is not the correct price for those, so in fact, I'm to blame.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Sean, I too am surprised to hear that you weren't 100% satisfied but I understand your frustration with the price. Rali actually came to me to ask about the price and I must have misunderstood the question. $7 is not the correct price for those, so in fact, I'm to blame.


Alright thanks for the explanation. It probably would have taken too long to ship to Canada so it's a good thing i found some locally for the install friday. I just immediately jump to you guys for any airride parts.


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

LOL, I was going to run V2 until I saw the deal for last month...then I decided to just pony up and go for the E-Level, so thank you...I suppose? :laugh:

Can the $50 discount for dual compressors be combined with any other offers because I got dual 444s with my order a couple weeks ago...


----------



## SRBIJA (Jan 10, 2005)

PM sent

Thanks Will!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> Alright thanks for the explanation. It probably would have taken too long to ship to Canada so it's a good thing i found some locally for the install friday. I just immediately jump to you guys for any airride parts.


We appreciate your continued support (and constant steam of orders :laugh: )




gti.jon said:


> LOL, I was going to run V2 until I saw the deal for last month...then I decided to just pony up and go for the E-Level, so thank you...I suppose? :laugh:
> 
> Can the $50 discount for dual compressors be combined with any other offers because I got dual 444s with my order a couple weeks ago...


PM me :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Back in stock:


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

Twilliams83 said:


> once again going above and beyond.


For real!







to Bagriders!


----------



## Rolando_TX (Oct 14, 2008)

Great service from this guys, I'll post pics when my setup is done.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Rolando_TX said:


> Great service from this guys, I'll post pics when my setup is done.


  .. I'm looking forward to seeing these photos.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Will get you a trunk shot at lunch :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> Will get you a trunk shot at lunch :thumbup:


 I'm definitely looking forward to seeing the trunk :thumbup:


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

*sigh* I think im going to have to get v2..Im tired of the manual set up in the gti.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

jettahead99 said:


> *sigh* I think im going to have to get v2..Im tired of the manual set up in the gti.


  Doooo it!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

The BagYard shipment came in:


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

*FV-QR*

^^ good to see that they are in! 
? 
Hey Will, any idea when something like this will be back in stock http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/LEGRIS-PTC-REDUCER.html ?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

choey said:


> ^^ good to see that they are in!
> ?
> Hey Will, any idea when something like this will be back in stock http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/LEGRIS-PTC-REDUCER.html ?


 They are now back in stock :thumbup:


----------



## fenny (Jan 26, 2011)

Emailed you about my order Will.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

fenny said:


> Emailed you about my order Will.


 Did you e-mail [email protected] ?


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

Emailed you guys about something missing from my order


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

choey said:


> Emailed you guys about something missing from my order
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's no good.

We'll take care of you.


----------



## OffLineR (Oct 19, 2010)

Bump for the perfect customer service on the planet :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## GolfL (Apr 7, 2012)

My BR shipment arrived today (Netherlands)!

Thank you for the awesome V2 deal! And BY classics FTW!


----------



## boopstatus (Aug 2, 2009)

I think this is the first time that I've ever seen something I bought go on sale afterwards and didn't care based on the customer service. Can't wait to GTFO of this ****hole of a country and install my air!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

OffLineR said:


> Bump for the perfect customer service on the planet :thumbup::thumbup:


Wow! That good huh??




GolfL said:


> My BR shipment arrived today (Netherlands)!
> 
> Thank you for the awesome V2 deal! And BY classics FTW!


:laugh: :beer:




boopstatus said:


> I think this is the first time that I've ever seen something I bought go on sale afterwards and didn't care based on the customer service. Can't wait to GTFO of this ****hole of a country and install my air!


:thumbup: We need to see photos of your ride!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Placed my order for a vu4 last night and it still says awaiting approval? 

order#3252

thanks for all the help will


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Twilliams83 said:


> Placed my order for a vu4 last night and it still says awaiting approval?
> 
> order#3252
> 
> thanks for all the help will


It's all set Todd. 'Awaiting Approval' means that one of us needs to look the order over before it goes out to the warehouse :thumbup:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

I figured i was just too excited haha 
Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Twilliams83 said:


> I figured i was just too excited haha
> Thanks.


 :laugh: :beer:


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Hey Will. I never got to thanking you for the help with all my kit, even though there were a couple of mistakes you guys are great to deal with. I gave you a mention in my build thread on here just in case you didn't see it, and there will be updates added to the works site  

Anyway :laugh: I'm after a few fittings, but your online store is still coming up with crazy shipping to the uk. Can you help out? 

I'm needing the following pretty quickly if possible please. 

Four *3/8* Bulkhead ptc unions 
http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/NUMATICS-BULKHEAD-UNION.html 

One *1/8* Bulkhead ptc union 
http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/NUMATICS-BULKHEAD-UNION.html 

Two *3/8 ptc x 3/8* stem Legris push in elbows 
http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/LEGRIS-PLUG-IN-ELBOW.html


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

RILEY UK said:


> Hey Will. I never got to thanking you for the help with all my kit, even though there were a couple of mistakes you guys are great to deal with. I gave you a mention in my build thread on here just in case you didn't see it, and there will be updates added to the works site
> 
> Anyway :laugh: I'm after a few fittings, but your online store is still coming up with crazy shipping to the uk. Can you help out?
> 
> ...


 Shoot me an email, I would be happy to help you out. :thumbup:


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Done.:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

RILEY UK said:


> Done.:thumbup:


 :beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

The AVS Anodized Aluminum 5 Gallon Skinny tanks and AccuAir Raw Aluminum 5 Gallon Skinny tanks are both back in stock!!!


----------



## fenny (Jan 26, 2011)

Got my kit today! Quality stuff. Thanks. Can't wait to get it installed. :thumbup: 

But I forgot to order my water traps :facepalm:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

It's that time of year again! 

*Get free shipping on all fitting orders that are shipped on UPS ground to the continental USA.* 

The Bag Riders team has re-worked the fitting section of BagRiders.com to make shopping even easier. Check it out here!​ 




fenny said:


> Got my kit today! Quality stuff. Thanks. Can't wait to get it installed. :thumbup:
> 
> But I forgot to order my water traps :facepalm:


 Check out our member's area. There's a discount code for water traps available


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

The new deal of the month will be posted up shortly.


----------



## Smiff16 (Apr 29, 2012)

Any more news on the new deal?


----------



## deanomac (May 1, 2012)

Hey guys, just wandering if you received my email regarding e-level management kit... 

Still waiting to hear back from you


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Once again a happy customer:thumbup:


----------



## POPOLGLI (Feb 12, 2011)

Send me more infos on the touchbox please


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

POPOLGLI said:


> Send me more infos on the touchbox please


 Email us :beer:


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

Are they working to make touch box compatible with Autopilot V2?


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

VR6VR6 said:


> Are they working to make touch box compatible with Autopilot V2?


 From what I've heard, yes :thumbup:


----------



## POPOLGLI (Feb 12, 2011)

E-Mail send


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

What security features are built into the wireless? Don't want someone else controlling my car, or someone controlling it while I am driving. Also it says android capable but it's not an option on your site.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Niagara_V_Dub said:


> What security features are built into the wireless? Don't want someone else controlling my car, or someone controlling it while I am driving. Also it says android capable but it's not an option on your site.


There is a unique network passcocde (WiFi version) for each piece of hardware, no two units would have the same passcode. 

The developer says that the Android version (Bluetooth) will be available at some point in the fall. :thumbup:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

are you going to allow for different "skins" on the app? I feel as if that interface looks cheapish. also any way you can interface with my dakota pressure senders to show pressures on the app? then it'd be worth looking in to.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Lawn_Mower said:


> are you going to allow for different "skins" on the app? I feel as if that interface looks cheapish. also any way you can interface with my dakota pressure senders to show pressures on the app? then it'd be worth looking in to.


You will have to direct that question to the company that developed the app: http://zaetech.net/


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

What network does it run off of? Is it free or is there a monthy fee? Could you use the wifi for normal Internet usage?


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

bryangb said:


> What network does it run off of? Is it free or is there a monthy fee? Could you use the wifi for normal Internet usage?


It shouldn't run on any network. the wifi is a self contained system. it's just a way to connect to the box wirelessly.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Lawn_Mower said:


> It shouldn't run on any network. the wifi is a self contained system. it's just a way to connect to the box wirelessly.


Correct. The app on the phone uses WiFi to communicate with the little box in that hooks up to your valves. There is no 'internet' connection, just a WiFi connection.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

The $200.00 off Air Lift MkII, MKIII, MkIV, MkV and MkVI deal is going on now. :beer::beer:


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> The $200.00 off Air Lift MkII, MKIII, MkIV, MkV and MkVI deal is going on now. :beer::beer:


damnnnnnnnnnnnn and i thought i got a deal :laugh:


----------



## jarlsberg (Apr 27, 2010)

ForVWLife said:


> damnnnnnnnnnnnn and i thought i got a deal :laugh:


Ditto lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ForVWLife said:


> damnnnnnnnnnnnn and i thought i got a deal :laugh:


Haha, well at least you got in on the free shipping


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Haha, well at least you got in on the free shipping


yuppp :heart: 

have install to do for a customer who will be takin advantage of the sale :thumbup::thumbup:

top of page deserves a pic :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ForVWLife said:


> yuppp :heart:
> 
> have install to do for a customer who will be takin advantage of the sale :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> top of page deserves a pic :wave:


You need to put your car back together so you can send me more photos!


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

any deals going on for the V2 management? :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

jettaaddictionII said:


> any deals going on for the V2 management? :beer:


Do you need a full kit or just the management itself?


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Do you need a full kit or just the management itself?


wouild be just the management


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

jettaaddictionII said:


> wouild be just the management


Sorry, we don't have any special deals for those this month.


----------



## x_GTI_x (Apr 23, 2008)

hey Will, are you guys still doing the deal on air fittings? 

Ive gotta order a couple small pieces to really get the trunk set-up the way i want it. 

Ill be getting in touch shortly :thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

x_GTI_x said:


> hey Will, are you guys still doing the deal on air fittings?
> 
> Ive gotta order a couple small pieces to really get the trunk set-up the way i want it.
> 
> Ill be getting in touch shortly :thumbup::beer:


Yep, free shipping on all fittings.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vdubber2 (Jun 4, 2009)

Mine are coming in tomorrow !! Can't wait !!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

vdubber2 said:


> Mine are coming in tomorrow !! Can't wait !!


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

Now is the only time I regret going with v2.... No TouchBox app for me 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Markg813 said:


> Now is the only time I regret going with v2.... No TouchBox app for me


 The owner of Zaetech told us that he wants to make an AutoPilot V2 compatible version in the future. The down side would be that it would cost a little more than the regular version because it would communicate with the valves in a different way. (Not just sending them 12v as the regular version does).


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Will the $200 off of the front struts only be good through the 31st? I am getting paid the second Friday in June, the 8th, and really don't want to miss out.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Will the $200 off of the front struts only be good through the 31st? I am getting paid the second Friday in June, the 8th, and really don't want to miss out.


 Sorry we can't extend any deals, but we can let you in on next months deals if you email [email protected]


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Will the $200 off of the front struts only be good through the 31st? I am getting paid the second Friday in June, the 8th, and really don't want to miss out.


 Dude, that is what a credit card is used for, deferring payments :laugh:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> Dude, that is what a credit card is used for, deferring payments :laugh:


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

No credit for me. Bankruptcy does wonders for ending that option...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

We will be posting up our new deals shortly :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

*Applies only to full kits that include front and rear suspension options. 


 


 
 



 
 
​ 

Our two-month-long fitting deal is still going on, free shipping on all fittings orders shipped to the lower 48 states on UPS Ground or USPS. 

​


----------



## PLAccBo (Dec 4, 2011)

Can i get my awaiting order's compressor upgraded??  

Bo


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hey will, this is kris with the harlequin that had the lifesavers tank. 
You all don't do personal dealers do you? Like have someone in another state be a dealer for bag riders.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

PLAccBo said:


> Can i get my awaiting order's compressor upgraded??
> 
> Bo


 Give us a call on Monday. 



harlequin80 said:


> Hey will, this is kris with the harlequin that had the lifesavers tank.
> You all don't do personal dealers do you? Like have someone in another state be a dealer for bag riders.


 Shoot me an email on that Kris.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:snowcool:


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

I emailed ya @ the [email protected] email :thumbup:


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Will, I've decided I need those fittings now, so if you could reply to my email. I was going to try and carry on without them but I may as well use them before everything goes in the car. Also, I've emailed Greg at Podi about the faulty gauge, I've got it to light up but it looks like I may have damaged the circuit board or killed/over heated a resistor or something? http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ny-pics...&p=77645107&viewfull=1#post77645107 Is the 'FAIL' a warning/error that I've damaged the gauge or is it just still faulty?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

harlequin80 said:


> I emailed ya @ the [email protected] email :thumbup:


:beer::beer:




RILEY UK said:


> Will, I've decided I need those fittings now, so if you could reply to my email. I was going to try and carry on without them but I may as well use them before everything goes in the car. Also, I've emailed Greg at Podi about the faulty gauge, I've got it to light up but it looks like I may have damaged the circuit board or killed/over heated a resistor or something? http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ny-pics...&p=77645107&viewfull=1#post77645107 Is the 'FAIL' a warning/error that I've damaged the gauge or is it just still faulty?


I'm composing a response right now sir.


----------



## RILEY UK (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks Will, let me know which address to send payment to. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

RILEY UK said:


> Thanks Will, let me know which address to send payment to. :beer:


emailed :beer:


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

Will get me some info ASAP please 
Have a couple people asking about setups


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

harlequin80 said:


> Will get me some info ASAP please
> Have a couple people asking about setups


Rali just mentioned to me that he saw an email from you come through :thumbup:


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

Yup. He said he is forwarding the info ahead. Apparently a couple semi locals are dealing for Airlift now ?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

harlequin80 said:


> Yup. He said he is forwarding the info ahead. Apparently a couple semi locals are dealing for Airlift now ?


PM'd


----------



## ICEMNGTI (May 15, 2010)

Just placed order. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ICEMNGTI said:


> Just placed order. :beer:


----------



## ICEMNGTI (May 15, 2010)

:wave: thx guys.


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

hoping you will have a deal on full kits with v2 management for the mk4 in july. im planning to buy then :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

02jettakid17 said:


> hoping you will have a deal on full kits with v2 management for the mk4 in july. im planning to buy then :thumbup:


 Take a look in our member's area :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ICEMNGTI said:


> :wave: thx guys.


 :wave:


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Any idea what's up for next month? If you have an say in what's chosen, would you push for the v2 management please!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Any idea what's up for next month? If you have an say in what's chosen, would you push for the v2 management please!


 Shoot an email over to [email protected]  We have a deal on AutoPilot V2 managements that's available right now.


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Email sent.


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Take a look in our member's area :thumbup:


 got your pm. i registered and hopefully in july ill be ready to pull the trigger :thumbup:


----------



## jettaaddictionII (Sep 3, 2011)

finally took advantage of the free shipping on the fittings 

:heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

jettaaddictionII said:


> finally took advantage of the free shipping on the fittings
> 
> :heart:


 :thumbup:


----------



## Joker_2.8 (Nov 2, 2005)

how about some deals on some sweet new stickers? 

I finally have my trunk install done and wouldnt mind reppin a few.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Joker_2.8 said:


> how about some deals on some sweet new stickers?
> 
> I finally have my trunk install done and wouldnt mind reppin a few.


 We will be adding stickers and decals to our 'GOODS' Section shortly


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Yall should also make some new shirts too. I cant say I am a fan of the one you have now.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Forty-six and 2 said:


> Yall should also make some new shirts too. I cant say I am a fan of the one you have now.


 There are three new shirts in production, though if you don't like our current ones, you may not be into the 2012 line up either :laugh:


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> There are three new shirts in production, though if you don't like our current ones, you may not be into the 2012 line up either :laugh:


 hurry up with them! my fatass and store credit is waiting for them new ones:laugh:


----------



## Rolando_TX (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm going to need some A4 B8 Struts in the future


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

choey said:


> hurry up with them! my fatass and store credit is waiting for them new ones:laugh:


 :laugh::laugh::laugh: Soon...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Rolando_TX said:


> I'm going to need some A4 B8 Struts in the future


 We have a set on the way from BagYard :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We will be adding stickers and decals to our 'GOODS' Section shortly


 :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

gti.jon said:


> :thumbup:


 That reminds me, I've got to get on that :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

We're brining back the V2 sale next month!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Are there any requests for next months Deal Of The Month?


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Are there any requests for next months Deal Of The Month?


 A deal on a small battery  That or sticker packs!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

phil123 said:


> A deal on a small battery  That or sticker packs!


I'll work on that


----------



## 4TheHonor (Oct 8, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Are there any requests for next months Deal Of The Month?


 I think you guys should put together a emergency roadside air kit. :thumbup:


----------



## 462222 (Apr 28, 2009)

4TheHonor said:


> I think you guys should put together a emergency roadside air kit. :thumbup:


Agree


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

*July Deals!*



*Applies only to full kits that include front and rear suspension options.




*CLICK HERE for more deals!*


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Happy 4th! :beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Who's going to WaterFest?


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Who's going to WaterFest?


I'll be there


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Who's going to WaterFest?


:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

hussdog426 said:


> I'll be there






choey said:


> :wave:



You guys should come by our booth, we're going to have some interesting products on display along with an iPhone (TouchBox) demo :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Ray:. (Oct 28, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Who's going to WaterFest?


:wave:

My wife's cabrio will be making an appearance :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Ray:. said:


> :wave:
> 
> My wife's cabrio will be making an appearance :thumbup:


Sweet 

Stop by our booth if you get a chance.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## MrMark4 GLi (Jul 26, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup: Planning on getting the v2 kit  

Have an idea on what is the deal for August?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

MrMark4 GLi said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: Planning on getting the v2 kit
> 
> Have an idea on what is the deal for August?


 We will be offering discounts on AccuAir full kits in August. If you want a v2, our current $300 off deal is your best bet :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Who wants AccuAir deals for the month of August?


----------



## Baby Kito (Dec 17, 2009)

This guy does! Is it gonna be multiple deals on multiple accuair items? I still need my VU4 and switchspeed controller.....


----------



## mikeyglamour (Aug 28, 2007)

any deals on the actual bag set ups? My next step for the b7


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

I'd love to know what deal I can get for Switchspeed


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

------


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

^^  


Wow there has never been any better time to buy the best of the best. EVERYBODY should spend the extra $185 and get e-level over V2, no questions asked at these prices


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

mikeyglamour said:


> any deals on the actual bag set ups? My next step for the b7


 Do you need the control system too? Or just the suspension itself? Send us an email and we can go over our full package offers. 




Baby Kito said:


> This guy does! Is it gonna be multiple deals on multiple accuair items? I still need my VU4 and switchspeed controller.....


 Check the link in Will's post above for a VU4 deal. 




GaryD87 said:


> I'd love to know what deal I can get for Switchspeed


 Just the SwitchSpeed itself or the complete management package?


----------



## dubturbo15 (Sep 8, 2006)

Bonus check from work needs to get here already! Sept is so far away. Finally want to go through with getting air installed. Will, i'll need a deal on mkvi or V2.:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

dubturbo15 said:


> Bonus check from work needs to get here already! Sept is so far away. Finally want to go through with getting air installed. Will, i'll need a deal on mkvi or V2.:laugh:


 That deal JUST ended


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## timsvr (Nov 14, 2008)

lovin' my v2:thumbup: shout outs to Ben Peterson for help on the install!


----------



## dubturbo15 (Sep 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> That deal JUST ended


 :sad: bring it back lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

timsvr said:


> lovin' my v2:thumbup: shout outs to Ben Peterson for help on the install!


 Ben is the man :beer::beer: 




dubturbo15 said:


> :sad: bring it back lol


 :snowcool:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## 323_Dubber (Mar 15, 2011)

Any deals on the v2? Looking to order my setup this weekend.:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

323_Dubber said:


> Any deals on the v2? Looking to order my setup this weekend.:thumbup:


 Would it be a full kit? If so, for which platform? We do have some good specials running that could save you some $$, no deals on the V2 systems themselves this month.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

323_Dubber said:


> Any deals on the v2? Looking to order my setup this weekend.:thumbup:


 Upgrade to the e-level for the extra $200 :thumbup:


----------



## 323_Dubber (Mar 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Would it be a full kit? If so, for which platform? We do have some good specials running that could save you some $$, no deals on the V2 systems themselves this month.


 Yes full kit. For my 03 mkiv jetta. 

New to air this will be my first setup of bags.


----------



## 323_Dubber (Mar 15, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> Upgrade to the e-level for the extra $200 :thumbup:


 What he diff between the v2 and e level. New to air and any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

323_Dubber said:


> What he diff between the v2 and e level. New to air and any info would be much appreciated.


 e level will adjust pressure to even out the ride height of the car v2 doesn't.


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

harlequin80 said:


> e level will adjust pressure to even out the ride height of the car v2 doesn't.


 V2 will adjust pressure, but its a pressure based system 
E-level will adjust pressure based on ride height sensors


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> *August Deals Of The Month:*


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

98DUB said:


> V2 will adjust pressure, but its a pressure based system
> E-level will adjust pressure based on ride height sensors


 I wonder how well that works since I know in my car I had to have more pressure in one bag tan the other to make my car sit level


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

harlequin80 said:


> I wonder how well that works since I know in my car I had to have more pressure in one bag tan the other to make my car sit level


 Not sure i understand your question, when properly calibrated and presets are set to level the e-level will automatically level your car to one of the presets. It doesn't matter what pressure has to go to each bag, as long as the height is even. So if you have a passenger get in the car, it will put a bit more air in the passengers side bag to bring that height back up to where it was before the passenger got in. You would manually have to do this with V2, or you would have to have one of your presets as a passenger in that seat. But then again it wouldn't be as accurate as e-level if you had the preset programmed for a 150lb passenger and a 250lb passenger got in....


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

98DUB said:


> V2 will adjust pressure, but its a pressure based system
> E-level will adjust pressure based on ride height sensors


Right, so e-level is more accurate when it comes to maintaining an exact ride height when the load in the vehicle changes. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

harlequin80 said:


> I wonder how well that works since I know in my car I had to have more pressure in one bag tan the other to make my car sit level


How much pressure are we talking about here? Plenty of cars are a little off (5psi higher on one corner to get an even wheel gap).


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

e-Levels are in stock as always.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

I just want switch speed with two ob2's, one of those nice digital gauges, a vu4 etc...

Got an 8 gallon tank and bagyard bags laying around. Ahhhhhh


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

GaryD87 said:


> I just want switch speed with two ob2's, one of those nice digital gauges, a vu4 etc...
> 
> Got an 8 gallon tank and bagyard bags laying around. Ahhhhhh


We're going to have a SwitchSpeed deal starting Sept. 1st :beer:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

Whats the switchspeed to e-elevel upgrade like? Just the ecu, controller, and sensors?


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

98DUB said:


> Whats the switchspeed to e-elevel upgrade like? Just the ecu, controller, and sensors?


http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/E-LEVEL-UPGRADE-KIT.html

This is hidden in the other parts under the accuair tab


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

The SwitchSpeed to e-Level upgrade includes everything you'll need to make the switch:

Sensors
Wiring
Hardware

Although, due to the way AccuAir sells the kit, you will need to send them your controller and your ECU for reflashing. Their theory on the matter is that in the time it takes you to install the e-Level upgrade, they can reflash everything and have it back in your hands by the time you're ready to put the car on the ground. :thumbup::beer:

+ Price of the upgrade is also dependent upon whether or not you already have the electronic pressure sensor :beer:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> The SwitchSpeed to e-Level upgrade includes everything you'll need to make the switch:
> 
> Sensors
> Wiring
> ...


So they can have the ecu and controller back in a day?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

98DUB said:


> So they can have the ecu and controller back in a day?


Highly doubt that and I've voiced that concern several times. This is why when we sell an upgrade kit we have a loaner ECU/touchpad that we send out. Granted, we do take a fully refundable deposit, but this way our customers are never completely down and out (no pun intended).


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

98DUB said:


> So they can have the ecu and controller back in a day?


Perhaps not, but that's why we have loaner units :beer:


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

98DUB said:


> So they can have the ecu and controller back in a day?


If you drive down to them i'm sure they can :laugh:


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> How much pressure are we talking about here? Plenty of cars are a little off (5psi higher on one corner to get an even wheel gap).


Only by about 5-10psi.

My question about the v2 was since its pressure based how does it level the car out without knowing if the car is sitting the same height all around? It just evens the pressure out on all 4 corners correct? So wouldn't that make the car sit uneven if one bag needed less pressure to sit level?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

harlequin80 said:


> Only by about 5-10psi.
> 
> My question about the v2 was since its pressure based how does it level the car out without knowing if the car is sitting the same height all around? It just evens the pressure out on all 4 corners correct? So wouldn't that make the car sit uneven if one bag needed less pressure to sit level?



Lets say you are setting preset 1. The V2 saves a pressure value for each of the four corners of the car. If your car happens to be uneven when comparing the passenger side fender to ground height vs. the drivers side fender to ground height, when both front air springs have 55 psi in them, then you could take a tape measure out and dial them in to the exact same height be adding or removing pressure. (Keep in mind you should verify that both struts are installed correctly before resorting to this). Once the desired height has been reached, you would then save the preset.

When you hit the preset 1 button, the AutoPilot V2 will return your four air springs to the pressures that you saved. Assuming you have the same load in the car when you hit that preset button, the heights at each corner of the car should be the same as they were when you saved the preset. 

Saving and returning to a preset needs to be done on level ground for maximum accuracy.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

phil123 said:


> If you drive down to them i'm sure they can :laugh:


That's one way to do it :laugh:


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

Makes sense but when someone said auto leveling I was thinking like e-level. That's what didn't make any sense is that it was said to level based on pressure. It's basically like Auto pilot then


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

harlequin80 said:


> Makes sense but when someone said auto leveling I was thinking like e-level. That's what didn't make any sense is that it was said to level based on pressure. It's basically like Auto pilot then


Yeah it isn't auto levelling :laugh:

It has the function of preset ride pressures. I guess that would be the technical term there. Exactly the same as Autopilot version 1 but with a different controller, different control philosophy, different manifolds and more presets. But still the same theory of preset ride pressures


----------



## harlequin80 (Aug 28, 2011)

MechEngg said:


> Yeah it isn't auto levelling :laugh:
> 
> It has the function of preset ride pressures. I guess that would be the technical term there. Exactly the same as Autopilot version 1 but with a different controller, different control philosophy, different manifolds and more presets. But still the same theory of preset ride pressures


Thats what I thought. Someone on the previous page made it sound like it was autoleveling but based on pressure not ride height which made no sense :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

harlequin80 said:


> Thats what I thought. Someone on the previous page made it sound like it was autoleveling but based on pressure not ride height which made no sense :thumbup:


Correct, the AutoPilot it doesn't 'auto level' per say. It will automatically reach the set pressures but pressures don't necessarily correlate to the vehicle being level. This is where the advantages of height based presets (e-Level) come in to play.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

Any sort of status on the touchbox for Android?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

phil123 said:


> Any sort of status on the touchbox for Android?


I last heard they would be released in early 2013. (Hopefully January).


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Our next deal of the month is about to be launched :thumbup:


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

What is it? Deals on airhouse 2 bags and airlift fronr slam xl struts??


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

crispy21 said:


> What is it? Deals on airhouse 2 bags and airlift fronr slam xl struts??


Air Lift front Slam XL struts will be on sale along with several other products and kits. The AH2 bags will not be on sale.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Cool thanks:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

crispy21 said:


> Cool thanks:thumbup:


No problem :thumbup:


----------



## niles (Aug 6, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Our next deal of the month is about to be launched :thumbup:


 opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

...


----------



## soulrack (Apr 3, 2011)

Great deals as always guys. Glad I picked up my V2 kit couple months back during the deepest discount you've had on it since launch. :thumbup: Also amazing customer service/tech support from Will, Rali and team. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

dubb34r said:


> Great deals as always guys. Glad I picked up my V2 kit couple months back during the deepest discount you've had on it since launch. :thumbup: Also amazing customer service/tech support from Will, Rali and team. :beer:


 :beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

These setups will be in stock at H2O International in OCMD! See you there :beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

dubb34r said:


> Great deals as always guys. Glad I picked up my V2 kit couple months back during the deepest discount you've had on it since launch. :thumbup: Also amazing customer service/tech support from Will, Rali and team. :beer:


ya, i really hope they will be running something similar in nov/dec. thats when i plan on buying.


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

03_uni-B said:


> ya, i really hope they will be running something similar in nov/dec. thats when i plan on buying.


Same here :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Out with the old and in with the new! :thumbup:


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

exactly what i was looking for. should be ready to order late oct. hyped.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

03_uni-B said:


> exactly what i was looking for. should be ready to order late oct. hyped.


:beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

umpkin:umpkin:


----------



## beacom (May 23, 2007)

hey rail,

just a question do you know if all the airlift v2 kit is made in usa? At the canadian border they will look for made in usa or no for no markings at all like made in china.

If you could let me know if the kits are made entirely in usa that would be great as I wanna see if i can get one into canada without paying like 300 duty

Thanks Cory


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

beacom said:


> hey rail,
> 
> just a question do you know if all the airlift v2 kit is made in usa? At the canadian border they will look for made in usa or no for no markings at all like made in china.
> 
> ...


Yes, the V2 control system itself is made here in the USA. A complete system including a tank and compressor is NOT made entirely in the USA.


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

placed the order with 1 day to spare. cant wait :thumbup:


----------



## Wil[email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

03_uni-B said:


> placed the order with 1 day to spare. cant wait :thumbup:


We will get that shipped out right away for you :beer:


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

Cant wait


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

..


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Who wants a deal on compressors?
> 
> - 400C Dual Pack was $320.00 - *NOW $240.00*
> 
> ...


How long will this deal last for!? I'm dealing with this sandy crap right now.


----------



## dubbinslowly (Oct 23, 2009)

this deal is unreal, these guys at BR kill the air game. I think i order something new every week it feels like and it gets to me in exactly three days EVERY time. Amazing customer service. Amazing people. 444c dual pack will be mine monday. 


PS. run an amazing deal come december on subaru air struts :laugh:opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

GaryD87 said:


> How long will this deal last for!? I'm dealing with this sandy crap right now.


Until the end of the month :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Who's ready for Black Friday? umpkin:


----------



## VaGPuncher (Jul 22, 2006)

looking on your site and cant find it, any kits for a 2012 Touareg?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

VaGPuncher said:


> looking on your site and cant find it, any kits for a 2012 Touareg?


email [email protected] :thumbup:


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Ugh, I wish I would have seen these coupon codes before I placed my order. :facepalm:


----------



## missamagnificent (Feb 1, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Who's ready for Black Friday? umpkin:


Memememeee! :laugh:

Been saving up since H2Oi, finally have the money - just waiting on the right deal :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

New Member's Area deals are UP!


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

I hate/love you guys, and gal. I wanted to wait till waterfest to pick up my next setup, and u had to go and temp me right now! That's one hell of a deal on E-level.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ShadowWabbit said:


> I hate/love you guys, and gal. I wanted to wait till waterfest to pick up my next setup, and u had to go and temp me right now! That's one hell of a deal on E-level.


 Jump on it Bruno. Waiting until Waterfest is no fun ::laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:beer::beer:


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

Might be time for some Parker fittings, half of my numatics fittings (the fitting itself not the connection) seem to leak :screwy:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

gti.jon said:


> Might be time for some Parker fittings, half of my numatics fittings (the fitting itself not the connection) seem to leak :screwy:


 I'm surprised to hear that. We've had good results with Numatics brand, though it might be worth it to upgrade to DOT approved fittings :thumbup:


----------



## heyyjoshh (Nov 27, 2012)

Will the member deals for the e-level work with e-level upgrades? I want to upgrade my switchspeed


----------



## vwb5t (Jun 23, 2008)

ah i hate you guys, i said i wouldnt get e-level rocker switch till i found someone parting it and get it for under 700. looks like im going to have to order sometime this month. 

any chance on a small iphone wireless deal coming soon? :laugh: would make a great addition to the rocker setup :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

heyyjoshh said:


> Will the member deals for the e-level work with e-level upgrades? I want to upgrade my switchspeed


 None of the codes in our Member's Area are specific to the SwitchSpeed to e-Level Upgrade Kit but if you send an email or PM my way, I can help you out. 




vwb5t said:


> ah i hate you guys, i said i wouldnt get e-level rocker switch till i found someone parting it and get it for under 700. looks like im going to have to order sometime this month.
> 
> any chance on a small iphone wireless deal coming soon? :laugh: would make a great addition to the rocker setup :thumbup:


 Sorry, we aren't currently offering any iLevel deals. Shoot me a PM if you want to talk specifics about which parts you need.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

Whoa, just got my shipment today, ordered on the 7th and I'm in WA. Fastest shipment from you guys, but then again it was just a couple fittings :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

gti.jon said:


> Whoa, just got my shipment today, ordered on the 7th and I'm in WA. Fastest shipment from you guys, but then again it was just a couple fittings :laugh:


We try to keep all popular fittings in stock :thumbup:


----------



## Jon. (Jan 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We try to keep all popular fittings in stock :thumbup:


Perfect, might need some more elbows and some airline. Hopefully shipping is just as fast as last time. Previously it was around a week with UPS Ground, but the USPS postage was super quick. Are you using USPS for the free shipping or do you usually ship smaller things that way?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

gti.jon said:


> Perfect, might need some more elbows and some airline. Hopefully shipping is just as fast as last time. Previously it was around a week with UPS Ground, but the USPS postage was super quick. Are you using USPS for the free shipping or do you usually ship smaller things that way?


The option for USPS appears on our site when the weight of the order is low enough. For the free shipping promotion, we use UPS Ground on most orders, but for the really small (weight wise) orders we use USPS. :thumbup:


----------



## ATLAS125 (Jul 21, 2003)

Will, I don't know much about air systems. I have an 09' Passat. Whats it gonna take to get a basic setup?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ATLAS125 said:


> Will, I don't know much about air systems. I have an 09' Passat. Whats it gonna take to get a basic setup?


I just sent a PM your way


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

May be buying another 444 compressor. Hard not to at this price.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

03_uni-B said:


> May be buying another 444 compressor. Hard not to at this price.


Do it to it :beer::beer:


----------



## vwb5t (Jun 23, 2008)

do you guys have any other options for C5 A6 rear bags other than bagyard?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

vwb5t said:


> do you guys have any other options for C5 A6 rear bags other than bagyard?


Yes, the other route is universal. I have some info on how they are assembled / what custom components need to be made.

Shoot an email my way.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

_RSL9068 by 3M0RT4L, on Flickr


_RSL9379 by 3M0RT4L, on Flickr


----------



## Bork (Mar 25, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup: for a awesome company


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks David! We appreciate your continued support. 



Bork said:


>


Awesome photo :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

My SMC check valves and new fittings arrived yesterday from BR :thumbup::thumbup: 

They are replacing my air zenith check valves and manifold that goes to my first tank, i made the mistake of using just a plated JIC to NPT transition fitting from the check valves to the tubing and after time these plated fittings just started to rust, the rust creeped back into the check valve springs and caused them to stick. Sticking closed/open caused 2 of my fuses to blow and a significant leak in my system. 

Long story short, one of the branch tee's (Alkon) was missing an o-ring in it from the factory. I'm guessing its pretty rare for this to happen. Anyways sent an email to John last night, already heard back from him and the part is being replaced :thumbup::thumbup: 

GREAT CUSTOMER SERVICE AS USUAL. 

This: 









Replacing this:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> My SMC check valves and new fittings arrived yesterday from BR :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> They are replacing my air zenith check valves and manifold that goes to my first tank, i made the mistake of using just a plated JIC to NPT transition fitting from the check valves to the tubing and after time these plated fittings just started to rust, the rust creeped back into the check valve springs and caused them to stick. Sticking closed/open caused 2 of my fuses to blow and a significant leak in my system.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the love Sean. When are you going to get a fourth OB2 :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:beer::beer:


----------



## Ray:. (Oct 28, 2010)

Its been exactly about 1 year since I got my setup and iv never been happier


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Awesome Ray!


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks for the love Sean. When are you going to get a fourth OB2 :laugh:


Haha maybe next year 

Anyways got the fitting today guy, o-ring is in both sides!! Excited to get the third one up and running tonight :thumbup::thumbup:

Again thanks for the typical BR customer service :thumbup:


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

Been meaning to share this for a little while now, just never got around to it.









Thanks guys!
:heart: Bagriders.


----------



## Dubin'Lovin' (Jun 12, 2011)

Any chance of a compressor sale, or airlift slam XL front struts, and maybe accuair tank/exo mount combo. Thanks will, you guys are the best. :beer:


----------



## Joker_2.8 (Nov 2, 2005)

How about a deal on replacement parts!?

My front level sensor arm decided to snap off today while up on the hill. Great way to finish a day on the mountain.


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## theguy831 (Feb 28, 2011)

Watching this.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Joker_2.8 said:


> How about a deal on replacement parts!?
> 
> My front level sensor arm decided to snap off today while up on the hill. Great way to finish a day on the mountain.


Feel free to email me - [email protected] - or order a new sensor here: http://bagriders.com/modlab/products/E-LEVEL-SENSOR.html


----------



## Dubin'Lovin' (Jun 12, 2011)

Any new sales this month will.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## nyboy07 (Oct 27, 2009)

Tax refund is coming tomorrow, Gonna pick up a Autopilot v2 kit! Can't wait! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

nyboy07 said:


> Tax refund is coming tomorrow, Gonna pick up a Autopilot v2 kit! Can't wait! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian (Feb 14, 2013)

When is the next AccuAir deal? e-Level sounds mighty nice!!!


----------



## theguy831 (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm hoping for a deal on the analog kit for next month when I order. Either way, can't wait. :thumbup: to bagriders.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

theguy831 said:


> I'm hoping for a deal on the analog kit for next month when I order. Either way, can't wait. :thumbup: to bagriders.


same :thumbup:


----------



## palma (May 16, 2010)

Poo, missed out on the 350 off deal. I was waiting on my refund check


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Flyin Hawaiian said:


> When is the next AccuAir deal? e-Level sounds mighty nice!!!


Next month! It will be worth the wait 




theguy831 said:


> I'm hoping for a deal on the analog kit for next month when I order. Either way, can't wait. :thumbup: to bagriders.


We won't have a deal on our Analog kit next month, but shoot an email my way ( [email protected] ) to see what we can do for you. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

crispy21 said:


> same :thumbup:


e-mail or PM me. I can work out some sort of a deal for ya


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

palma said:


> Poo, missed out on the 350 off deal. I was waiting on my refund check


 Sorry man.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

phil123 said:


> Been meaning to share this for a little while now, just never got around to it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow, lots of work went into that setup. Serious stuff!


----------



## palma (May 16, 2010)

I'm looking to run v2 kit with the xl bags. I want to keep my sway bar though, and I do not want to do any crazy cutting. What's needed ? 

Dorbritz sway brackets and adjustable end links? 
The new rear bags from air lift doesn't require any cutting right? 

So basically that's all I would need? 

How is the ride with the xl's with koni rear shocks?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

palma said:


> I'm looking to run v2 kit with the xl bags. I want to keep my sway bar though, and I do not want to do any crazy cutting. What's needed ?
> 
> Dorbritz sway brackets and adjustable end links?
> The new rear bags from air lift doesn't require any cutting right?
> ...


PM'd :thumbup:


----------



## theguy831 (Feb 28, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> We won't have a deal on our Analog kit next month, but shoot an email my way ( [email protected] ) to see what we can do for you. :thumbup:


email sent:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

theguy831 said:


> email sent:thumbup:


:beer::beer:


----------



## ben the boss (Jan 26, 2010)

will there be any deals on the analog mk4 switchspeed kit soon?


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

palma said:


> I'm looking to run v2 kit with the xl bags. I want to keep my sway bar though, and I do not want to do any crazy cutting. What's needed ?
> 
> Dorbritz sway brackets and adjustable end links?
> The new rear bags from air lift doesn't require any cutting right?
> ...


X2 about sway


----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

Please have the e-level sale sometime after march :heart:


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

I need some dcups, SS5 bags and fittings.... Any deals on that?:beer:


----------



## s.tran (Jan 3, 2011)

any deals on your kit with analog management with the AVS switchbox and VU4 mani?


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

any deals on just front and rear bags with shocks?


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

whats the deals for march?


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

hussdog426 said:


> whats the deals for march?


hopefully its the 200 off front airlift struts sale :thumbup:


----------



## Dubin'Lovin' (Jun 12, 2011)

hope its not a sale on front struts. mine just shipped today lol


----------



## iron bird (Mar 25, 2011)

I hope it's the fronts also


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

iron bird said:


> I hope it's the fronts also


Its not


----------



## connoisseurr (Jan 18, 2008)

*Deals*


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

dakota digital gauge deal anytime soon? :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ben the boss said:


> will there be any deals on the analog mk4 switchspeed kit soon?


Please PM me for SwitchSpeed deals :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

crispy21 said:


> hopefully its the 200 off front airlift struts sale :thumbup:


Which model of struts are you in the market for?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Twilliams83 said:


> dakota digital gauge deal anytime soon? :wave:


The Dakota Digital gauges are on a major back-order while Dakota revamps them. We won't have more for nearly two months.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Which model of struts are you in the market for?


Regular airlift front xl slams for an mkv


----------



## ornithology (May 6, 2009)

Just want to say Rali and Will at Bagriders are AWESOME. Great customer service, super knowledgeable and highly recommended. As long as they stock it, I will do whatever I can to buy it from them.

Thanks guys, appreciate your help big time.:thumbup:

Aaron


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

ornithology said:


> Just want to say Rali and Will at Bagriders are AWESOME. Great customer service, super knowledgeable and highly recommended. As long as they stock it, I will do whatever I can to buy it from them.
> 
> Thanks guys, appreciate your help big time.:thumbup:
> 
> Aaron


agreed :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

crispy21 said:


> agreed :thumbup::thumbup:


Shoot me a PM


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ornithology said:


> Just want to say Rali and Will at Bagriders are AWESOME. Great customer service, super knowledgeable and highly recommended. As long as they stock it, I will do whatever I can to buy it from them.
> 
> Thanks guys, appreciate your help big time.:thumbup:
> 
> Aaron


:heart:


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Shoot me a PM


PMed:thumbup:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> The Dakota Digital gauges are on a major back-order while Dakota revamps them. We won't have more for nearly two months.


Danggg, oh well thanks will. :wave:


----------



## LuEdaGreat (Apr 3, 2009)

Whats up Will I need you to bail me out ha!

My airlift auto pilot v1 controller took a dump, everything on it works but the display.

Any suggestions? Or what's the price on a replacement?

Thanks

Pm me


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Twilliams83 said:


> Danggg, oh well thanks will. :wave:


:wave:

Zaetech will be launching a better digital display soon! 




LuEdaGreat said:


> Whats up Will I need you to bail me out ha!
> 
> My airlift auto pilot v1 controller took a dump, everything on it works but the display.
> 
> ...


I'll PM you shortly, super backed up on emails right now :facepalm:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> :wave:
> 
> Zaetech will be launching a better digital display soon!


same price range?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Twilliams83 said:


> same price range?


Yes, around the same price (slightly less expensive).

The nice thing about the new gauge (called the DigiGauge) is that it includes a complete harness that plugs directly into the sensors, where as the Dakota requires a visit to the hardware store to pickup wire, then you need to make your own harness.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

GaryD87 said:


> any deals on just front and rear bags with shocks?


PM me!


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, around the same price (slightly less expensive).
> 
> The nice thing about the new gauge (called the DigiGauge) is that it includes a complete harness that plugs directly into the sensors, where as the Dakota requires a visit to the hardware store to pickup wire, then you need to make your own harness.


very very interested in this :thumbup:


----------



## DrSheldonCooper (Feb 15, 2013)

Hey Will, any deals on an accuair VU4 manifold?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Twilliams83 said:


> very very interested in this :thumbup:


Keep an eye on this thread and the TouchBox thread 




DrSheldonCooper said:


> Hey Will, any deals on an accuair VU4 manifold?


Nope, we never offer the VU4 at any discount since the retail prices is $499 and we already sell them for $459 :beer:


----------



## DrSheldonCooper (Feb 15, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Nope, we never offer the VU4 at any discount since the retail prices is $499 and we already sell them for $459 :beer:


ah no problem. will be ordering one in the next couple days :thumbup:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Keep an eye on this thread and the TouchBox thread


the touchbox has me thinking. just hoping the pressure read outs are accurate.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Twilliams83 said:


> the touchbox has me thinking. just hoping the pressure read outs are accurate.


We had a test car with a Dakota and the DigiGauge and it was perfect. Not to mention with the 400 PSI senders on the Dakota you only see every other psi, which I'm not a fan of. :beer:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> We had a test car with a Dakota and the DigiGauge and it was perfect. Not to mention with the 400 PSI senders on the Dakota you only see every other psi, which I'm not a fan of. :beer:


sweettt :wave: im waiting


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Twilliams83 said:


> sweettt :wave: im waiting


It will be worth the wait


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian (Feb 14, 2013)

A couple questions about TouchBox:

- Can it be used while driving?
- If eLevel is installed can TouchBox be used to reach the preset heights?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Flyin Hawaiian said:


> A couple questions about TouchBox:
> 
> - Can it be used while driving?
> - If eLevel is installed can TouchBox be used to reach the preset heights?


No - it can't be used while driving. - There is one wire that tells the system whether or not the vehicle is running or not. 

Yes - the three AUX outputs can be setup to activate the three e-Level presets. :thumbup:


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks Will for clearing that up. Not sure if you can answer this but, is there a way to bypass the wire so that it can be used while driving? This would be ideal and would provide a great alternative to iLevel.


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> No - it can't be used while driving. - There is one wire that tells the system whether or not the vehicle is running or not.


 I like what you said there, so if one wire wasnt hooked up it could be used while driving, right? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Flyin Hawaiian said:


> Thanks Will for clearing that up. Not sure if you can answer this but, is there a way to bypass the wire so that it can be used while driving? This would be ideal and would provide a great alternative to iLevel.


 Check this out.  - That is the easiest way to use TouchBox to activate e-Level presets. Plus you'll need one of these. 




phil123 said:


> I like what you said there, so if one wire wasnt hooked up it could be used while driving, right? :laugh::laugh:


 Yes, if was installed 'incorrectly' - as in the installer forgot to hook up that wire, it would theoretically work while driving or when the vehicle is running.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

StanceWorks - Kevins Bagged Impreza by -KillerBlackbird-, on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

New Deal Of The Month - Coming soon


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

You guys are slacking


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

crispy21 said:


> You guys are slacking


True :laugh:


----------



## euro2nur (Apr 24, 2006)

OLD deal of the month :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

euro2nur said:


> OLD deal of the month :laugh:


We are currently updating our website - trust me the wait will be worth it! :laugh:


----------



## euro2nur (Apr 24, 2006)

opcorn: waiting patiently :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> We are currently updating our website - trust me the wait will be worth it! :laugh:


so im assuming that is why its down. lol I need to order something!!


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We are currently updating our website - trust me the wait will be worth it! :laugh:


Please say it covers a V2 full kit, I'm ordering within the next week and a little discount never hurt anyone :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> Please say it covers a V2 full kit, I'm ordering within the next week and a little discount never hurt anyone :beer:


This month's deals are on the AutoPilot V2 :thumbup: - More news coming soon


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> This month's deals are on the AutoPilot V2 :thumbup: - More news coming soon


Can I order today with the deal? I'd like to get my stuff coming!


----------



## OMGitsDUBBER (Nov 21, 2010)

when will the new deals be up? im looking to order a kit for my mark 5 jetta


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

crispy21 said:


> You guys are slacking





euro2nur said:


> OLD deal of the month :laugh:





euro2nur said:


> opcorn: waiting patiently :thumbup::thumbup:





choey said:


> so im assuming that is why its down. lol I need to order something!!





skatevolcom2006 said:


> Please say it covers a V2 full kit, I'm ordering within the next week and a little discount never hurt anyone :beer:





OMGitsDUBBER said:


> when will the new deals be up? im looking to order a kit for my mark 5 jetta



Okay guys and gals, sorry about the long wait! It's here at last:

edited...



For those of you wondering what exactly has changed on BagRiders.com. The big update involved adding lots *MORE OPTIONS* to all full kits.










We are offering pre-orders on a new digital pressure read-out that will be much easier to setup compared to Dakota Digital. PM me for details.


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

When you guys going to run another sale on the analog systems?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

eurolicious said:


> When you guys going to run another sale on the analog systems?


Perhaps next moth - but it's hard to say.


----------



## avw4me (Aug 4, 2000)

There used to be Mk1 kits listed on your website but not available anymore. Why? Finally saved enough pennies.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

avw4me said:


> There used to be Mk1 kits listed on your website but not available anymore. Why? Finally saved enough pennies.


PM me. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian (Feb 14, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> We are offering pre-orders on a new digital pressure read-out that will be much easier to setup compared to Dakota Digital. PM me for details.


I noticed the DigiGauge option in Management Packs provides many different screen colors. Any chance we can see what the these look like? I am curious how the LCD read out and bezel compares to the Dakota Digital Odyssey 1. Are they the same size?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Flyin Hawaiian said:


> I noticed the DigiGauge option in Management Packs provides many different screen colors. Any chance we can see what the these look like? I am curious how the LCD read out and bezel compares to the Dakota Digital Odyssey 1. Are they the same size?


They are very close in size, I will try to post up some sample shots soon, but it's going to be about three weeks before we see the bezels (they have to be anodized first). 

They're gonna be sweet!


----------



## oviewankenobi (Nov 8, 2009)

Will, are you able to see our cart before purchasing? Trying to figure out if I have everything or if there are any suggestions.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

oviewankenobi said:


> Will, are you able to see our cart before purchasing? Trying to figure out if I have everything or if there are any suggestions.


I am not - but you can always send a screenshot to [email protected] to get more help.


----------



## oviewankenobi (Nov 8, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I am not - but you can always send a screenshot to [email protected] to get more help.


Cool, thanks.


----------



## timsvr (Nov 14, 2008)

have you guys pieced 8th gen civic si kits in the past? curious and interested


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

timsvr said:


> have you guys pieced 8th gen civic si kits in the past? curious and interested


Yes we have, shoot an email our way :beer:


----------



## Vbelisle (Oct 10, 2010)

When do you think you will get bilstein rear struts for MKV in stock? thats the last part I need for my kit :thumbup:


----------



## RioticAddiction (Mar 6, 2011)

Ordered some koni yellow rears for the mkiv gti yesterday. Payed ground shipping and received it next day. Always amazing service when ordering from bagriders. Thanks again!

Btw, note to all. Ultimo rears blow fast with air.


----------



## Alucard_11 (Apr 6, 2010)

When will you guys get more 1/4" V2 units in stock?? Im ready to make my order, and on the website it doesnt say anything about it not being in stock? so im confused 

Thanks! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

Vbelisle said:


> When do you think you will get bilstein rear struts for MKV in stock? thats the last part I need for my kit :thumbup:



Never! I feel like they have been out of stock forever!


----------



## Vbelisle (Oct 10, 2010)

Alucard_11 said:


> When will you guys get more 1/4" V2 units in stock?? Im ready to make my order, and on the website it doesnt say anything about it not being in stock? so im confused
> 
> Thanks! :beer::thumbup:


When I placed my order a few days ago they told me it would be about 10 days


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Thanks bagriders !!! All parts showed up in time to get the merc on air!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Vbelisle said:


> When do you think you will get bilstein rear struts for MKV in stock? thats the last part I need for my kit :thumbup:


These are 1-2 weeks out. Sorry for the delay!




RioticAddiction said:


> Ordered some koni yellow rears for the mkiv gti yesterday. Payed ground shipping and received it next day. Always amazing service when ordering from bagriders. Thanks again!
> 
> Btw, note to all. Ultimo rears blow fast with air.


Thanks for the feedback. We do our best to ship within 48 hours :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Alucard_11 said:


> When will you guys get more 1/4" V2 units in stock?? Im ready to make my order, and on the website it doesnt say anything about it not being in stock? so im confused
> 
> Thanks! :beer::thumbup:


They are in stock :thumbup:




choey said:


> Never! I feel like they have been out of stock forever!


We've been buying a ton of these - but they're all backordered


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Vbelisle said:


> When I placed my order a few days ago they told me it would be about 10 days


Your order should ship today!




Morio said:


> Thanks bagriders !!! All parts showed up in time to get the merc on air!!


Send some photos our way when it's on the floor Morio!!


----------



## Vbelisle (Oct 10, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Your order should ship today!


Great thanks!! :beer:


----------



## civicsi94 (Jul 12, 2006)

Crap i missed my month. Crossing fingers for next elevel deal next month lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Vbelisle said:


> Great thanks!! :beer:


 :thumbup: 




civicsi94 said:


> Crap i missed my month. Crossing fingers for next elevel deal next month lol


 Next month will be another e-Level deal


----------



## civicsi94 (Jul 12, 2006)

Sweet. Got my money in and ready for my purchase and have rat4life on stand by to schedule a install lol. Ty on the side info/ leak. Lol


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

civicsi94 said:


> Sweet. Got my money in and ready for my purchase and have rat4life on stand by to schedule a install lol. Ty on the side info/ leak. Lol


 No problem - remember we will match or BEAT any price from any competitor


----------



## timsvr (Nov 14, 2008)

V2 deal anytime soon?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

timsvr said:


> V2 deal anytime soon?


 Today is your lucky day: 




[email protected] said:


> Okay guys and gals, sorry about the long wait! It's here at last:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hellogoodbryan (Mar 29, 2010)

Subbing for next E-level special. Fingers crossed next month


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

hellogoodbryan said:


> Subbing for next E-level special. Fingers crossed next month


 The e-Level deal for next month is definite. We will have the discount codes all setup on the 30th :beer:


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian (Feb 14, 2013)

I hope its the same deal as March since I missed out on that one :banghead:...... or maybe its even better


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

In for e level


----------



## hellogoodbryan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm hoping for last august or similar 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian (Feb 14, 2013)

hellogoodbryan said:


> I'm hoping for last august or similar
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


 Ah yes, that $500 off was the deal of deals.


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

I'd like that deal


----------



## ne3ek (Jan 28, 2006)

$ is ready for an e-level deal.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Flyin Hawaiian said:


> I hope its the same deal as March since I missed out on that one :banghead:...... or maybe its even better


 


yeabmx said:


> In for e level


 



hellogoodbryan said:


> I'm hoping for last august or similar


 



Flyin Hawaiian said:


> Ah yes, that $500 off was the deal of deals.


 


yeabmx said:


> I'd like that deal


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian (Feb 14, 2013)

PM sent. Will and everyone at BagRiders rock!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Flyin Hawaiian said:


> PM sent. Will and everyone at BagRiders rock!!!!


 PM'd :beer:


----------



## civicsi94 (Jul 12, 2006)

PMed


----------



## ne3ek (Jan 28, 2006)

Sent, can't wait to get home and install my new toys.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

civicsi94 said:


> PMed


 Back at you. :beer: 




ne3ek said:


> Sent, can't wait to get home and install my new toys.


 :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## civicsi94 (Jul 12, 2006)

I purchased mine. awaiting my early christmas day gift. LOL. thanks a mil Will:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

civicsi94 said:


> I purchased mine. awaiting my early christmas day gift. LOL. thanks a mil Will:beer:


 :beer: 

No problem.


----------



## macleanshaun (Sep 19, 2008)

Can we get a deal on front slams or performance struts? Been a while since you've done that one! Thanks! 
:thumbup:


----------



## civicsi94 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks for the call today Will. Much appreciate it. Big up to BagRiders. awesome products and top notch service no doubt. :thumbup: They do good business. 
-Erik


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## Flyin Hawaiian (Feb 14, 2013)

Finally ordered!!! All thanks to the awesome staff at BagRiders :thumbup:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

rear shock deal?


----------



## civicsi94 (Jul 12, 2006)

I just got mine in the mail and love it. Cant wait to install it. Sent u a pm Will. Thanks bud


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Flyin Hawaiian said:


> Finally ordered!!! All thanks to the awesome staff at BagRiders :thumbup:


 :beer: 




Twilliams83 said:


> rear shock deal?


 Sorry, no shock deals at the moment. 




civicsi94 said:


> I just got mine in the mail and love it. Cant wait to install it. Sent u a pm Will. Thanks bud


 :thumbup: I'll PM you back.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

i pm'd you will about some order stuff. might be to late tho. let me know


----------



## ne3ek (Jan 28, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Back at you. :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My order was delivered a couple days ago. Stoked, gonna need some more stuff soon. Thanks Will.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Twilliams83 said:


> i pm'd you will about some order stuff. might be to late tho. let me know


:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

ne3ek said:


> My order was delivered a couple days ago. Stoked, gonna need some more stuff soon. Thanks Will.


:beer::beer:


----------



## APURPLEKING (May 23, 2007)

Blah looks Like I missed out on the V2 deal :banghead::facepalm:


----------



## bigswish04 (Feb 21, 2009)

Looking for a good deal on some accuair with switchspeed controller! Hook a brother up!


----------



## macleanshaun (Sep 19, 2008)

Slam XL fronts?
Maybe that free shipping deal you guys had last summer?
C'maaaan!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

APURPLEKING said:


> Blah looks Like I missed out on the V2 deal :banghead::facepalm:


PM me - I can set you up with a discount on a V2 system :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

bigswish04 said:


> Looking for a good deal on some accuair with switchspeed controller! Hook a brother up!


Will this order be for a Full Kit - or just a management package?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

macleanshaun said:


> Slam XL fronts?
> Maybe that free shipping deal you guys had last summer?
> C'maaaan!


We will probably have free shipping in July to coincide with WaterFest in New Jersey :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## civicsi94 (Jul 12, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> We will probably have free shipping in July to coincide with WaterFest in New Jersey :beer:


i will be there :beer:
got my elevel all set and done and installed. love it 100%. great stuff. bagriders is where its at


----------



## DrociB (May 7, 2010)

What kind of deals will be ran this month?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

civicsi94 said:


> i will be there :beer:
> got my elevel all set and done and installed. love it 100%. great stuff. bagriders is where its at


I'm glad to hear that you love e-level. Be sure to send us photos of your management setup :beer:




DrociB said:


> What kind of deals will be ran this month?


We will post up the June deal soon!


----------



## DrociB (May 7, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bigswish04 (Feb 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Will this order be for a Full Kit - or just a management package?


 Hi Will I'm looking for a full kit for mk6 jetta tdi! Got the cash just need to find who wants my business!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

bigswish04 said:


> Hi Will I'm looking for a full kit for mk6 jetta tdi! Got the cash just need to find who wants my business!


Email me or Rali, we will be sure to get your business. :beer:


----------



## BigBlueMk3 (Apr 12, 2012)

ordering my v2 kit tonight. cannot wait to Ruin my Racekor!

thanks for all the help over the phone. makes it so pleasant and joyfull to order :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

BigBlueMk3 said:


> ordering my v2 kit tonight. cannot wait to Ruin my Racekor!
> 
> thanks for all the help over the phone. makes it so pleasant and joyfull to order :thumbup:


:laugh: Ruin away!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## BigBlueMk3 (Apr 12, 2012)

got my it yesterday. as far as i can see everythings there :thumbup: will be installed in the next day or two. will post pics when its finished


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

BigBlueMk3 said:


> got my it yesterday. as far as i can see everythings there :thumbup: will be installed in the next day or two. will post pics when its finished


 Awesome. Please do send photos! :thumbup:


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

I :heart: Bagriders.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

VRtotheSix said:


> I :heart: Bagriders.


 I :heart: theclique :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## pilotmkv (Jun 20, 2007)

placed my order for the V2 kit last night:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## macleanshaun (Sep 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> We will probably have free shipping in July to coincide with WaterFest in New Jersey :beer:


Nooooooooo!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

macleanshaun said:


> Nooooooooo!


PM me for details on Free Shipping. We won't be officially launching it until right before WaterFest. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## shayrabbit (Dec 18, 2006)

Will, you have PM.

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

shayrabbit said:


> Will, you have PM.
> 
> :thumbup::beer:


:thumbup:

FREE SHIPPING IS LIVE on BagRiders.com


----------



## lisek99 (Nov 22, 2009)

Any discount on a V2 system?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

lisek99 said:


> Any discount on a V2 system?


Yes, we are offering $200 off, no code is needed.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lisek99 (Nov 22, 2009)

I wish I grabbed V2 in June when it was $350 off. Oh well I guess I will just have to wait till same deal comes around again.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

lisek99 said:


> I wish I grabbed V2 in June when it was $350 off. Oh well I guess I will just have to wait till same deal comes around again.


We can do $200 off with free shipping if that interests you.


----------



## lisek99 (Nov 22, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We can do $200 off with free shipping if that interests you.


$200 off sounds good but is that $200 off from $2650 or $2450?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

lisek99 said:


> $200 off sounds good but is that $200 off from $2650 or $2450?


PM me :thumbup:


----------



## timsvr (Nov 14, 2008)

Pm'd


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

timsvr said:


> Pm'd


 Sent you a PM


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

Will is on vacation until the 14th and most likely won't be checking PMs due to limited internet access. Please PM me instead in the meantime and I will get back to you!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Beach Bump


----------



## morbs_gt (Mar 21, 2008)

I like the beach, but we are the 14th and order has just been placed, back to work!  :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

morbs_gt said:


> I like the beach, but we are the 14th and order has just been placed, back to work!  :thumbup:


 I'm back! :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

This deal is still going on


----------



## Mr.Raia (Sep 5, 2012)

When's the Switchspeed deals coming again...


----------



## jun_1.8T (Oct 31, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> This deal is still going on


pm'ed you will....pls get back to me. thanks:beer:


----------



## Chauncey Wellington III (Nov 4, 2011)

*FV-QR*

pm'd


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Mr.Raia said:


> When's the Switchspeed deals coming again...





jun_1.8T said:


> pm'ed you will....pls get back to me. thanks:beer:





Chauncey Wellington III said:


> pm'd


Sorry for the slow responses everybody.

I'm getting back to all my messages right now


----------



## christofambrosch (Jul 5, 2011)

Big thanks for the quick turn over and shipping my order today! Pretty excited.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

VR_Kraut said:


> Big thanks for the quick turn over and shipping my order today! Pretty excited.


:wave: :heart:


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

Whats the deal for next monthhh!?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

When are you guys going to run a deal for this kit again?


----------



## prom king (Aug 14, 2004)

Deal on mk1 air ride


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

prom king said:


> Deal on mk1 air ride



We have to release our kit to the public first


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

Wednesday Hump Bump :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

up toppp


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

uppppp :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## GTi-VrSex! (Jun 14, 2012)

I've had my friend email bag riders, and we have no luck on a response yet. It's been a couple days too. I was excited to get air.. :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

GTi-VrSex! said:


> I've had my friend email bag riders, and we have no luck on a response yet. It's been a couple days too. I was excited to get air.. :banghead:


Shoot me a PM!


----------



## GTi-VrSex! (Jun 14, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Shoot me a PM!


PMed.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

GTi-VrSex! said:


> PMed.


I'm going through my messages right now. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

up up :thumbup:


----------



## GTi-VrSex! (Jun 14, 2012)

Hey will, your inbox is full... It won't let me get a hold of you.


----------



## Miotke (May 16, 2010)

Anything for those of us switching our management to a new car? Trying to get some Airlift bags and struts for my A3 and moving my AirLift V2 from the old jetta.


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

GTi-VrSex! said:


> Hey will, your inbox is full... It won't let me get a hold of you.





Miotke said:


> Anything for those of us switching our management to a new car? Trying to get some Airlift bags and struts for my A3 and moving my AirLift V2 from the old jetta.


Send me a PM or send us an email at [email protected] or give us a call.


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

wheres the scratch and dent section? :laugh:
want v2 management so bad, having a hard time saving!


----------



## 247 Automotive (Oct 23, 2013)

No december deal of the month?


----------



## famsedan (Mar 6, 2013)

247 Automotive said:


> No december deal of the month?


It's on analog full kits. Check the OP


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Post Deleted


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> This deal includes traditional analog systems and AccuAir SwitchSpeed analog systems


Analog all the way!!!

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

_Dirty_ said:


> Analog all the way!!!
> 
> :wave:


Hey Gary! I haven't seen you in ages :wave:


----------



## sponcar (Feb 5, 2010)

Any Xmas or new year discount on bags and struts? I need bags only since I have had a system management sitting there for quiet a few months


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

sponcar said:


> Any Xmas or new year discount on bags and struts? I need bags only since I have had a system management sitting there for quiet a few months


Send me a PM, we have some display model (open box) MkIV bits that we could give you a great deal on.


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

The E-Level deal isn't going to last long, get your setup now.


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Our new deal is currently LIVE on www.BagRiders.com :thumbup:


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

The DIGIGAUGE deal will continue into February


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Hope to see another V2 sale in the near future. Really looking forward to placing my order.


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

:snowcool:


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

c0r3y.af said:


> Hope to see another V2 sale in the near future. Really looking forward to placing my order.


This


----------



## tmoya4646 (Sep 10, 2007)

Seriously considering getting the V2 full kit right now. Pm'd you back, Will!


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

:heart::heart::heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## T2B7 (Feb 26, 2014)

Boom! Perfect!! Email sent


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## RinsinTDI (Jul 26, 2012)

Used your March deal and ordered a V2 kit on Monday 3/3.... I can't wait to get it installed!!

Thanks guys!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

RinsinTDI said:


> Used your March deal and ordered a V2 kit on Monday 3/3.... I can't wait to get it installed!!
> 
> Thanks guys!!


We will get your order shipped out as soon as possible


----------



## GTi-VrSex! (Jun 14, 2012)

Holly **** this is a great deal, but unfortunately I already have my v2 setup. Bump for the good deal, everyone what are you waiting for!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

GTi-VrSex! said:


> Holly **** this is a great deal, but unfortunately I already have my v2 setup. Bump for the good deal, everyone what are you waiting for!


Thank you for the bump sir. :beer::beer:


----------



## c0r3y.af (Oct 8, 2009)

Placed my order on Friday. Can't wait to receive my kit :thumbup: Hoping it ships today!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

c0r3y.af said:


> Placed my order on Friday. Can't wait to receive my kit :thumbup: Hoping it ships today!


We appreciate your business. :thumbup:


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

Sent an email this morning awaiting a response so I can bag this betch


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## 5i1verbu11et (Nov 4, 2009)

Do you have the mounting hardware for the idf drop plates available separately?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

5i1verbu11et said:


> Do you have the mounting hardware for the idf drop plates available separately?


We don't. You may want to contact IDF directly about the hardware.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Oh Snap! that's a good deal! :thumbup: :heart::heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

_Dirty_ said:


> Snap! $400 off, that's a good deal! :thumbup:


You know alllllll about Analog Gary :wave:


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

Damn wish I woulda waited a month.... Anything ya can do Will?


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

WakingTh3Fall3n said:


> Damn wish I woulda waited a month.... Anything ya can do Will?


PM'd


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> You know alllllll about Analog Gary :wave:


Only way to go!:heart:


----------



## 03gli401k (Jul 8, 2006)

dam wish this was a deal on just some front struts, maybe next month


----------



## coolalex (Jan 20, 2012)

Just ordered the rest of my setup. Went manual to save some cash


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

03gli401k said:


> dam wish this was a deal on just some front struts, maybe next month


Which front struts do you need?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

coolalex said:


> Just ordered the rest of my setup. Went manual to save some cash


Hey there's nothing wrong with manual, I ran it for a year and had zero issues :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## Steve Zissou (Feb 21, 2008)

Just ordered a Ridepro kit for my CC. Can't wait til it comes in :beer:


----------



## goofydug (Feb 5, 2004)

Any V2 deals coming up?


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

goofydug said:


> Any V2 deals coming up?


don't know yet, just keep watching the site


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## altex121 (Feb 16, 2011)

goofydug said:


> Any V2 deals coming up?


Waiting on this before I purchase 👍


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

altex121 said:


> Waiting on this before I purchase 


You may want to wait until July (hint hint)


----------



## erwin_ongko (Jul 1, 2014)

hii i need the front and rear air bags for scirocco 1,4 tsi.. i already emaill and havent replied :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

erwin_ongko said:


> hii i need the front and rear air bags for scirocco 1,4 tsi.. i already emaill and havent replied :banghead:


Sorry about that! You will get an email from Mike shortly!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## sammii (Aug 6, 2007)

Damn it! I was waiting to pull the trigger on a manual management setup. I guess I'll keep waiting 😔


~Sent from my iPhone


----------



## coolalex (Jan 20, 2012)

sammii said:


> Damn it! I was waiting to pull the trigger on a manual management setup. I guess I'll keep waiting 
> 
> 
> ~Sent from my iPhone


I wouldn't really count on that. It's already so dirt cheap they may not even discount it.


----------



## mitsa865 (Feb 8, 2011)

Great deal! Looks like I'm getting a v2 over a manual! I'll be placing an order this week! Haha can't wait, this will be my first bagged Vw.


----------



## altex121 (Feb 16, 2011)

Order placed today!! Thanks


----------



## Bag Riders Air Ride (Sep 10, 2013)

altex121 said:


> Order placed today!! Thanks


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

It was great seeing a lot of you at Waterfest! Thanks to everyone who stopped by and said hi! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

New deals below!!


----------



## 03gli401k (Jul 8, 2006)

Any idea of a drop plate sale?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

03gli401k said:


> Any idea of a drop plate sale?


The drop plates won't go on sale unless IDF is having a sale.


----------



## 03gli401k (Jul 8, 2006)

ordered them up yesterday and I got them this am. Fast shipping :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

New deals below!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## yocoop (Feb 18, 2007)

You should do the $300 off the full V2 kits again 



[email protected] said:


> *OCTOBER IS HERE!* The Bag Riders Deal of the Month has now been updated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## eurolicious (May 13, 2009)

Any idea of the Black Friday deal or when are you guys going to run a deal for this kit again?










I have a car with blown coilovers just waiting for air ride.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

eurolicious said:


> Any idea of the Black Friday deal or when are you guys going to run a deal for this kit again?
> 
> I have a car with blown coilovers just waiting for air ride.


We are going to be running a Black Friday deal. If I were you I would stay tuned


----------



## erwin_ongko (Jul 1, 2014)

hi when have sale for accuair management or full kit?hehehe
i am waiting..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

erwin_ongko said:


> hi when have sale for accuair management or full kit?hehehe
> i am waiting..


I would wait for our Black Friday deal if I were you! It will be going on from 11/24 to 12/5!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

Don't forget to install your upgraded SMC Check Valves for winter!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

eurolicious said:


> Any idea of the Black Friday deal or when are you guys going to run a deal for this kit again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is currently a promo going on that does apply to this kit


----------



## yocoop (Feb 18, 2007)

I would do naughty things for a $300 off V2 kits promo since I just missed the $400 one! :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

yocoop said:


> I would do naughty things for a $300 off V2 kits promo since I just missed the $400 one! :banghead:


Email us to get on our mailing list. We can do $300 off select kits but we can no longer discount AutoPilot V2s.


----------



## yocoop (Feb 18, 2007)

^ emailed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yocoop (Feb 18, 2007)

Good people right here, order placed, thanks Will and Meghan!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2010)

yocoop said:


> Good people right here, order placed, thanks Will and Meghan!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your order!


----------



## MarkedIVGTI (Jun 8, 2009)

yocoop said:


> I would do naughty things for a $300 off V2 kits promo since I just missed the $400 one! :banghead:


Should've jumped on this too! Tax return took too long :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## Mr. lyon (Oct 8, 2013)

can there be a deal on a mk4 full v2 kit? please!


----------



## Dirty_Dubbin (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm looking to get a full setup for my 2012 jetta TDI. Do you have any specials that would apply to me? Any deals on e-level?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## altex121 (Feb 16, 2011)

Waiting for a deal on V2 kits before I place my order!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2010)

*AUGUST IS HERE!* The Bag Riders Deal of the Month has now been updated. 



- CLICK HERE






- CLICK HERE


----------

